# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Blame Canada

## Grand_Maître_B

Les français sont les meilleurs. Je ne dis pas ça parce que, à mon corps défendant, j'en suis un, ni parce que la plupart d'entre vous partagent avec moi ce glorieux destin ; mais, les faits sont là.

 Nous sommes l'élite, et cela nous autorise à tourner en ridicule les autres peuples, particulièrement ceux qui s'expriment dans notre sublime langage avec un accent ringard.


Les suisses et les belges sont ainsi la cible préférée de nos moqueries malicieuses, et j'aime autant vous le dire, ils le méritent bien. Mais il ne faut pas hésiter non plus à taper sur nos lointains cousins les québécois.


Rire des québécois est facile. Non c'est vrai, entre leur accent ridicule, leurs chanteuses hurlantes, leurs caribous et leur amour immodéré des prouts, nous avons l'embarras du choix. Mais, nous autres français, devons à notre glorieuse patrie de nous en moquer, avec panache et subtilité. Aussi, je vous propose une flèche de plus à décocher contre les québécois lors de votre prochain cocktail mondain, ce qui vous permettra d'étaler à la fois votre mépris hautain et votre savoir juridique.


Oui, car l'objet de la moquerie du jour est le droit québécois et, plus précisément, de la loi qui vient d'être votée le 1er avril. Déjà, vous noterez que pour ce peuple enfantin, la loi se conçoit comme une blague de poisson d'avril, c'est vous dire le peu de sérieux de ces gens.


Mais ce n'est pas tout ! Cette loi, prohibe la vente de jeux vidéo en anglais lorsqu'il existe une version française du même jeu. Seule cette dernière doit avoir l'honneur d'être vendue au petit peuple ou, du moins, une version qui comporte les deux langues. Sachant que la version anglaise d'un jeu sort toujours avant les versions traduites dans d'autres langues et que, d'après les revendeurs québécois, leurs clients sont très peu intéressés par la version française d'un jeu, cela implique que les hardcore gamers vont déserter les magasins pour se procurer le jeu en VO sur le net, dès sa sortie.


Non ! C'est bien. Bravo le Québec, vous êtes des bons. Mais franchement, un conseil, si vous voulez sauver le patrimoine français, commencez par vous exprimer correctement, avec un accent correct et sans détourner en permanence le sens des mots, notamment celui de "gosses". C'est agaçant.

 Comment ? On a une législation française en gros équivalente ? Ce qui voudrait dire qu'on aurait tort de se moquer des québécois, des suisses et des belges ?

 Heureusement, il nous reste les luxembourgeois.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

En plus les quebecois ils intègrent de plus en plus de mots anglais.

Sinon jolie stratégie de coulage de boutique.

----------


## Poulos

c'est navrant ... ::|:

----------


## DecapFour

> Oui, car l'objet de la moquerie du jour est le droit canadien


Canadien ou Québécois ?
Il serait surprenant qu'une telle loi soit travaillée par des fédéraux.

Sinon, pour donner un avis sur cette loi, il faut comprendre le contexte. Même si d'aspect, cela peut paraitre complètement stupide c'est à prendre avec des pincettes.
D'abord, les versions anglaises sont t-elles réellement mise en vente avant les versions localisées ? Comme au cinéma, n'essayent t-ils pas d'harmoniser les sorties pour éviter les piratages etc... ?

En France n'est t-on pas dans le même cas ?
N'est-il pas obligatoire pour un JV d'être vendu en français sur notre territoire (au moins sous-titré) ?

Pour avoir vécu 6 mois au Québec, je peux vous dire que c'est un sujet très sensible et vraiment complexe. Ils se revendiquent aussi francophones que nous (voir plus) et doivent faire fasse à l'invasion directe de produits, de coutumes, de culture venus du pays anglophone le plus grand et peuplé du monde. Ils font donc très gaffes sur certains sujets et peuvent vraiment susceptibles sur ces points.
On est loin de pouvoir en dire autant en France, qui est épargnée et pourtant pratique le même genre de politique (exception culturelle, toussa)

----------


## Tramb

Je ne supporte pas ces Français prétentieux.
Enfin ceux qui habitent en dehors du périph', je veux dire, bien entendu.
Soyons sérieux, seuls nous autres Parisiens, Lumières du Monde, pouvons nous gausser de nos amis francophones en toute légitimité.

----------


## Fracanus

News ridicule dans la forme nous sommes exactement dans le même cas en France. Il y a obligation pour l'éditeur de fournir les versions boite avec un manuel ou un abstract en Français.

----------


## DecapFour

Je pense que la forme est à prendre au Canardième degré.
Cependant, sur le fond, il y a des choses à dire.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> News ridicule dans la forme nous sommes exactement dans le même cas en France. Il y a obligation pour l'éditeur de fournir les versions boite avec un manuel ou un abstract en Français.







> Je pense que la forme est à prendre au Canardième degré.


Voilà. De la même façon, on vote aussi des lois le 1er avril en France. C'est fou, hein ?

Ce qui voudrait dire qu'on aurait tort de se moquer des québécois, des suisses et des belges, mais ça, personne ne peut y croire. Tiens, je le rajoute dans la news ça.

----------


## Johnny Boy

En tant que suisse avec un accent ringard, je dois dire que je suis profondément vexé par cet article, c'est un scandale! Je demande dédommagement immédiat pour tort moral!  ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En tant que suisse avec un accent ringard, je dois dire que je suis profondément vexé par cet article, c'est un scandale! Je demande dédommagement immédiat pour tort moral!


Bah, faudrait déjà que tu trouves le chemin du tribunal  ::): 

'tain, j'ai la forme moi aujourd'hui.

----------


## KiwiX

En matière de loi ridicule, Hadopi est là pour relever notre niveau.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Sinon plus sérieusement, sur le fond, Fracanus, faut que tu réfléchisses deux secondes ou que tu lises la news en entier avant de commenter. Ce qui est très couillon chez les québécois, c'est qu'ils sont bilingues et que les revendeurs de JV sont très inquiets parce que les joueurs dans l'immense majorité ne veulent pas jouer à un JV en français. 

Alors, notre législation française est similaire, mais elle s'explique parce que nous sommes français et elle n'a pas le même impact négatif car nos joueurs ont très généralement envie de jouer à un jeu en français. ça n'est pas comparable.

----------


## Marchemort

::o:  Ce gouvernement est  un sous-marin de The Pirate Bay. Je vois pas d'autre explication crédible.  ::ninja::

----------


## Johnny Boy

> 'tain, j'ai la forme moi aujourd'hui.


Ah ces Français, leurs grandes gueules et leur égo démesuré...  ::siffle:: 

 :B):

----------


## Blackstaff

Ma foi, cette loi m'a l'air assez en accord avec leur combat en faveur de la langue française. Quand on voit avec quel acharnement ils traduisent absolument TOUT les termes qui débarquent chez eux afin d'éviter le franglais, il n'y a pas de quoi s'étonner.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Les Québécois vont sortir le drapeau breton !

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

Vive la bretagne libre!!!!

----------


## gros_bidule

Une question : nos amis Terance et Philipe font-ils comme nous, cad décider de pleins de lois super-chouettes, tout ça pour ne jamais les appliquer ?
Dites dites dites dites ? Nan parce qu'autant on a parfois le courage de pondre de très grandes lois, autant on est incapable de les faire respecter. Alors si nos cousins cnad'iens ont les couilles d'assumer leur courage, moi je dis bravo (mais nunuche car ayant la maladie génétique consistant à -comme vous nous le rappelez- parler français ET anglais).

----------


## Altyki

> Alors si nos cousins cnad'iens ont *les couilles* d'assumer leur courage,


On dit "les gosses" par chez eux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fenhryl

> Ah ces Français, leurs grandes gueules et leur égo démesuré...


Nos sexes aussi sont demesurés, mais ca evidemment, tu n'en parles pas  ::|:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ma foi, cette loi m'a l'air assez en accord avec leur combat en faveur de la langue française. Quand on voit avec quel acharnement ils traduisent absolument TOUT les termes qui débarquent chez eux afin d'éviter le franglais, il n'y a pas de quoi s'étonner.


Le pb c'est qu'ils traduisent aussi les mots français.




> Une question : nos amis Terance et Philipe font-ils comme nous, cad décider de pleins de lois super-chouettes, tout ça pour ne jamais les appliquer ?
> Dites dites dites dites ? Nan parce qu'autant on a parfois le courage de pondre de très grandes lois, autant on est incapable de les faire respecter. Alors si nos cousins cnad'iens ont les couilles d'assumer leur courage, moi je dis bravo (mais nunuche car ayant la maladie génétique consistant à -comme vous nous le rappelez- parler français ET anglais).


s'il y a un québécois parmi nous, j'avoue que j'aimerais bien savoir moi aussi. Mais bon, j'ai un doute quand même. A mon avis, on est les champions du monde du vote de la loi non appliquée.

---------- Post added at 14h06 ---------- Previous post was at 14h06 ----------




> En matière de loi ridicule, Hadopi est là pour relever notre niveau.


J'y avais pensé comme chute de la news, et puis bon, Hadopi, j'ai tellement l'occasion d'en parler ....

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Je tiens à préciser que nous n'en somme pas la en Belgique.
Ni à Hadopi.

En fait, on a plus de raison de se moquer de vous que l'inverse, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


Sinon ils sont rigolo les québécois, ils ont plein de bonnes idées je trouves. Parait que leurs gonzesses sont très sympatique sinon.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Terrance et Phillip ils sont pas québécois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Altyki

Ils sont Canadiens, c'est pareil.

(Ceci était une leçon pour apprendre à se faire lyncher par un Québecois  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ils sont Canadiens, c'est pareil.
> 
> (Ceci était une leçon pour apprendre à se faire lyncher par un Québecois )


Canadiens et Québécois ? Comme aurait pu dire Coluche, c'était pas la peine d'en faire deux peuples.

---------- Post added at 14h51 ---------- Previous post was at 14h50 ----------




> Terrance et Phillip ils sont pas québécois.


Si tu regardes SP en français, on peut imaginer qu'ils soient québécois  ::):

----------


## PurpleSkunk

C'est vrai.  ::P: 

De toute façon je préfère Ike.  ::):

----------


## Brady

Ca va faire 4 ans que j'habite au Québec, et la première chose à dire est que la province est pas bilingue! La ville de Montréal est billingue, ça c'est officiel, mais tout le reste de la province est entièrement francophone. Et comme les décisions politiques sont prises dans la capitale nationale et provinciale (Québec) qui est uniquement francophone, je pense que ça explique pas mal ce genre de loi (même si la moitié de la population de la province habite Montréal...)
C'est tout ce que je sais, espérons juste qu'ils se mettent pas à faire des doublages maison, histoire de pas finir avec un top des ventes ridicule, du genre:
1. L'équipement de métal solide 3
2. Grand vol de voiture 3
3. La dernière fantaisie 13.....

----------


## Rutabaga

> Je tiens à préciser que nous n'en somme pas la en Belgique.
> Ni à Hadopi.
> 
> En fait, on a plus de raison de se moquer de vous que l'inverse, ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


Tu pourras le jour où la France sera à deux doigts de se scinder en deux Mouhahaha (et où vous perdrez ce foutu accent à deux balles, une fois)

Sinon, pour revenir aux québécois, ils auraient surtout du obligé les dev' a sortir des jeux avec de BONS DOUBLAGES.

----------


## Ren

Délire Philippe

----------


## Silver

> Ce qui est très couillon chez les québécois, c'est qu'ils sont bilingues et que les revendeurs de JV sont très inquiets parce que les joueurs dans l'immense majorité ne veulent pas jouer à un JV en français.


Attention ! Au Québec il y a quand même 82% de francophones sur 7.75 millions d'habitants, soit près d'un quart de la population canadienne, ce n'est pas juste un "détail" comme dirait l'autre.  ::): 

Sources : langue, population et kikipedia.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ouais, mais 1) sachant que ces 82% parlent aussi anglais et 2) que les traducs de jeux sont en général moisies...

----------


## dolmard

> 3. La dernière fantaisie 13.....


Ouah trop hot ! Y'aura des milf sur des chocobos ?

----------


## Falafel

Les traducs sont moisies parce que rien n'oblige les éditeurs a faire de la qualité. Et y a pas qu'en français, souvenons-nous de "all your base are belong to us"

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Attention ! Au Québec il y a quand même 82% de francophones sur 7.75 millions d'habitants, soit près d'un quart de la population canadienne, ce n'est pas juste un "détail" comme dirait l'autre. 
> 
> Sources : langue, population et kikipedia.


Ouais enfin, si les revendeurs québécois paniquent à la lecture de cette loi, c'est que quand même, leur clientèle doit bien être très majoritairement francophone peut être, mais aussi anglophone et qu'elle préfère les jeux en anglais.

Ou sinon, c'est que vraiment, ils sont très très couillons les revendeurs québécois. Ah oui, c'est ça alors.

----------


## Silver

> Ouais, mais 1) sachant que ces 82% parlent aussi anglais


Si à Montréal la plupart sont bilingues (d'ailleurs seulement la moitié des montréalais sont francophones), ce n'est pas le cas partout. Et puis parler anglais ça ne veut pas dire qu'on ne préfère pas que ce qui nous entoure soit en français, spécialement dans cette belle province.  ::): 

Après bien sûr que je comprends la crainte des revendeurs (moi j'aime la VO !), mais c'est malheureusement un des problèmes de la politique provinciale qui est de faire appliquer coute que coute le français dans tous les domaines (films, enseignes de magasins, services, etc), il y a forcément des pertes côté anglo.

D'ailleurs je trouve que l'expression "coute que coute" est bien choisie pour ce cas et me remercie de l'avoir intégrée dans mon message.  :Cigare: 
C'est tout.

----------


## Altyki

> D'ailleurs je trouve que l'expression "coute que coute" est bien choisie pour ce cas et me remercie de l'avoir intégrée dans mon message.


Dit par quelqu'un se prénommant "Silver", ça le fait !  :B): 
Tiens d'ailleurs, tu aurais du choisir "Argent" ! Tu es dans l'illégalité là !  ::ninja::

----------


## LSD

Bon, premièrement, par où commencer pour rester poli?! Hum, commençons par expliquer un concept que beaucoup de Français n'ont pas encore compris et que pourtant, les anglophones, les germanophones, les hispanophones, les etcétéraophones ont compris depuis loooooooooongtemps. Alors, cher amis français, il existe un truc qui se nomme la *roulement de tambour*: FRAN-CO-PHO-NIE!!! *foule ébahie*. Il y a des gens qui parlent d'autres type de Français, oui, oui...Il n'y a donc pas LE Francais, mais LES français.  Les anglo, les allemands, les hispaniqes, nommez-les, ils ont compris ça, mais pas vous. 

Alors, à chaque fois qu'un québécois rencontre un con de français (notez qu'il s'agit presque un pléonasme) et bien tôt ou tard vient la CRISS de question des accents qui fait chier tout bon francophone en dehors de Paris. Pourriez-vous passer à autre chose?! SVP, je ne suis même pas fâché, c'est juste lourd. Vous savez comme les vieilles blagues de votre oncle qu'il vous fait depuis que vous avez, depuis... En fait, depuis toujours. 

Sérieusement, qu'on prenne cette article au second degrés ou même au canardpc degrés, c'est juste aussi lourd que les vieilles blagues de votre oncle.

Pour ce qu'il est des cons qui pensent que tous les québécois sont bilingues et bien...Hum, je crois que dans ma phrase j'ai déjà répondu à la question, mais bon, pour ces personnes qui n'auraient pas compris: non. Oui, les montréalais, oui les gens qui vivent proche des frontières avec les provinces anglophones sont souvent plus bilingues, mais pour le reste: non. Puis, il faut se demander pourquoi ses gens sont bilingues, peut-être parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix, c'est une question de survie, tu n'as pas le choix d'être bilingue pour travailler à Montréal (en passant, c'est la deuxième plus grande ville francophone après Paris). Bref, ceux qui sont bilingues ce n'est pas par choix, mais par obligation, même imposition. D'ailleurs, j'en suis un bel exemple, je ne trouvais pas d'emploi à Montréal parce que je ne parlais pas beaucoup anglais, j'ai dû suivre des cours intensifs d'anglais si je voulais avoir un emploi intéressant. Bref, contrairement à ce que certains cons ont cru, les québécois ne naissent pas dans des choux en étant bilingue... 

Sérieusement, la loi est la même que pour les films et les autres produits, elle est juste confirmée et clarifiée. En suite, je travaille pour EA Montréal et présentement on travaille beaucoup sur les versions EFIGS. Si nous sommes capables de traduire des films et qu'ils sortent en même temps que les versions originales, je ne vois pas en quoi traduire des fichiers textes est une chose impossible. Bref, c'est juste une question de temps. Puis, je ne vois rien de mal à vouloir avoir des produits dans sa langue maternelle. 

Autre truc, arrêtez avec vos cariboux, ils vivent dans le Grand Nord québécois, donc la majorité des québécois en ont jamais vu. Parlez des orignaux ou des cerfs, ça c'est plus communs. (Habituellement, c'est à ce moment qu'un con de français te dit un truc du genre: "c'est la même chose!" Et c'est exactement à ce moment qu'on lui sacre une baffe derrière la tête et qu'on lui dit poliment de regarder sur Wikipédia. Puis, que la prochaine fois il est mieux de fermer sa grande gueule de français lourd avant de parler et de dire des conneries.) 

Merci et bonsoir les mangeux de pains baguette pas foutu de ramasser les crottes de leur chien qui on voté pour la pire merde après Bush. Après avoir évidemment passer 10 ans avec un menteur parce qu'une fois l'extrême-droit à presque pris le pouvoir...(C'est ce que les anglo appellent: IN YOUR FACE!)  Amusez-vous bien avec vos clavier AZERTY! 

PS J'attend toujours mon minitel avec impatience!

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Blablabla


Waoh, ça c'est du lourd !

----------


## deeeg

Ben moi j'aime leur accent à nos lointains cousins... puis franchement je les trouve bien plus accrochés à leurs tradition et notre langue commune que la plupars des françaouis et c'est pas dommage... 

Le pire exemple que j'ai vu recemment en france c'est ces fumiers de SimplyMarket.. bordel on est en France! et c'est en anglisant les magasins et les pubs que l'anglais phagocyte notre pays doucement mais sûrement... Et ça ne me plait pas du tout!  ::o:   ::o:  

Vive le Quebec libre et indépendant!!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Si à Montréal la plupart sont bilingues (d'ailleurs seulement la moitié des montréalais sont francophones), ce n'est pas le cas partout.


j'avoue que je me base surtout sur l'avis de divers Canucks anglophones, qui, tout en critiquant vertement leurs cousins francophones, leur reconnaissent systématiquement cette vertu, peut-être à tort.




> Il n'y a donc pas LE Francais, mais LES français.


Non.
Maintenant, rentre dans le rang(*) ou ta tête roule. :jacobin:
(*) des gens qui disent "pain au chocolat" comme il se doit.

----------


## gros_bidule

LSD, psssst LSD, hey, pssst, nan mais le délire sur l'accent pourri c'nadi'en, tout les trucs idiots, c'est comme les blagues sur les belges, sur les blondes, les blondes belges, les suisses allemands, etc hein  :;):  
Faut bien ressortir notre cul-ture quand même... sinon que fait-on ? Il faut aussi dire qu'on a beau vous aimer (ne serait-ce que pour les matchs d'impro), on ne vous connait pas tellement, on ne fait pas l'effort non plus, et on ne compte pas le faire  ::P:

----------


## Tramb

Une petite chocolatine?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Une petite chocolatine?


L'avantage, c'est qu'on ne risque pas de grossir en mangeant quelque chose qui n'existe pas  :tired:

----------


## Darkfire8

> blabla


Moi je vois juste pas l'intérêt d'être agressif et méprisant, surtout que ce n'était pas l'ordre du jour dans le topic...
Ca s'appel aussi troller quand à balancer des trucs sur Sarkozy.
Je dirais même que c'est petit !  ::o:

----------


## bigxtra

> De toute façon je préfère Ike.


C'est parce que tu connais pas les Queef sisters :






> Bref, contrairement à ce que certains cons ont cru, les québécois ne naissent pas dans des choux en étant bilingue...


Ben là tu m'apprends un truc, je croyais que l'omniprésence de l'anglais faisait que la plupart des Québécois étaient bilingues. Donc merci pour ce post intéressant, mais c'était pas la peine d'être aussi agressif.




> Amusez-vous bien avec vos clavier AZERTY! 
> 
> PS J'attend toujours mon minitel avec impatience!


Là par contre tu dépasses les bornes  ::(:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ben là tu m'apprends un truc, je croyais que l'omniprésence de l'anglais faisait que la plupart des Québécois étaient bilingues.


40% en 2001 , vicipaedia dixit. En augmentation de 5% sur 10 ans
Par contre, l'article précise pas combien de bilingues Français/anglais, Anglais/français, Autre/anglais, Autre/français, &c. (ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas dire "bon, ben 1 francophone sur 2, quoi), ni ne donne des précisions par tranche d'âge (parce que, entre nous, les genre plus de 40 ans, on s'en fout un peu pour le sujet...)

----------


## Ash_Crow

> L'avantage, c'est qu'on ne risque pas de grossir en mangeant quelque chose qui n'existe pas


**Insérer ici une fine référence au concept inverse, le kouign amann.**

LSD, quelle intervention... Je m'étonne que tu ne montres pas à ce point au créneau quand ce sont les autres (les Bretons, les Ch'tis, les Japonais...) qui prennent dans les news  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Les Bretons, c'est pas la peine, y'a rien à défendre,  tout le monde sait que nous sommes des Dieux marchant parmi les hommes.  :6points:

----------


## bigxtra

> 40% en 2001 , vicipaedia dixit. En augmentation de 5% sur 10 ans


Putain, c'est tout ?!

Ce qui veut dire que, pour la plupart... ils sont comme nous !  ::lol::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Putain, c'est tout ?!
> 
> Ce qui veut dire que, pour la plupart... ils sont comme nous !


Bilingue avec des notions d' Allemand de Grec et de Latin ?  :tired: 
Ou "nous" dans le sens "en comptant aussi par exemple les vieux qui ne parlent qu' Alsatien et votent à droite"  :tired: 

 ::P: 


Plus sérieusement, si quelqu'un a une étude détaillée sous le coude...
(et c'est 40.8%)


*edit* j'ai:

http://www12.statcan.ca/francais/cen...ilingual_f.cfm

Bon, bref, à la louche, près d'un gamer sur 2 est bilingue (ce qui est plus que "comprend un jeu en anglais") et ça a pas l'air d'être en diminution...

----------


## Ash_Crow

Entre comprendre l'anglais et le français, et être pleinement bilingue, il y a une marge aussi.

----------


## Altyki

> 40% en 2001 , vicipaedia dixit. En augmentation de 5% sur 10 ans
> Par contre, l'article précise pas combien de bilingues Français/anglais, Anglais/français, Autre/anglais, Autre/français, &c. (ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas dire "bon, ben 1 francophone sur 2, quoi), ni ne donne des précisions par tranche d'âge (parce que, entre nous, les genre plus de 40 ans, on s'en fout un peu pour le sujet...)


Ha oui ? Je suis surpris, je pensais que c'était beaucoup beaucoup plus, genre plus de 90%.
Du coup, je comprends un peu mieux cette loi qui semblait un peu décalée au premier abord.

Note : ce post a été écris sur mon Minitel à clavier AZERTY.  :B):

----------


## Silver

> Merci et bonsoir les mangeux de pains baguette


Ou comme dirait Bob : "en parlant de ça, ton asti de pain français fous toi le dans le c** câliss' !"  :Cigare:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

"fous toi le"
Je veux bien admettre qu'il puisse y avoir des variations de vocabulaire. :magnanime:
De conjugaison, non.
::
Déconnez pas, l'Académie Française dispose de l'arme nucléaire.


Bon, bref, sinon, c'est Steam et consorts qui doivent se frotter les mains.
Quoique: y'a des gars sur le site de Tripwire Interactive qui se plaignent qu'à la dernière update de Red Orchestra, leur jeu est soudain passé de version UK à version Ge expurgée de gore.... Je sais toujours pas si c'est un bug ou volontaire de la part de Steam, mais bon... On peut imaginer des steam-likes se conformant à cette directive ?

----------


## ERISS

Hard l'article. Je crains que les francophones non français n'aient pas le courage d'aller au bout de la lecture.

----------


## Say hello

> blabla... con.. blabla


Woa en lisant vite fais j'ai compté pas moins de 3 fois des "con" totalement gratuits.
Je suis de l'avis d'ash_crow pour ce qui est des même genre de remarques dans les news à prendre au ouatmillieme degrès, tout le monde, un peu habitué se prend au jeu. (sauf ces têtus de bretons toujours révoltés  :tired: )   

Donc pour le procès verbal nous disons 3 insultes gratuites, un peu d'insinuation, un cassage d'ambiance.. hmm je vous prescrirais une boîte de calmox pour vous apaiser et reprendre ça plus calmement.  ::P: 

PS: Moi les histoire de stéréotypes sur les cariboux, j'en ai vu/entendu vraiment que dans des sketch de.. Stéphane Rousseau et autres quebécois... ah bah merde, cons de français!

----------


## Altyki

Hum, "le caribou", je l'ai aussi entendu chez Les Nuls ou Laurent Gerra, mais c'est vrai que les Québécois eux même l'utilise pour se tourner en dérision, comme Stéphane Rousseau, très bon exemple. Je crois aussi avoir entendu Laurent Paquin le dire (très bon humoriste, dommage que je ne comprends pas les passages de ses sketchs liés à l'actualité du Québec).

----------


## titnono

Bonjour à tous,

Français immigré au Québec depuis de nombreuses années, je souhaite apporter quelques détails.

Alors en France, il est normal lorsqu’on achète un jeu d’avoir une version française, ou comme très souvent maintenant, une version multilingue.

*Ici, malheureusement ce qui arrivait jusqu’à l’arrivée de cette loi, le jeu que nous achetions était en anglais uniquement de façon quasi systématique!* (pour des raisons diverses telles qu’un d’éditeur différent entre les continents, date de sorties, de lieu de production, etc.)

Ainsi, de nombreuses personnes étaient particulièrement indignées d’avoir dans les mains un jeu qui soit juste en anglais alors que nous savons pertinemment que le même jeu, au même moment (parce que les dates de sorties sont très souvent mondiales désormais), est multilingue sur « les tablettes » (dans les bacs) de l’autre côté de l’océan.

Bref, relisez bien ce que dit cette loi : le jeu doit être disponible en français au Québec si cette version existe ailleurs dans le monde. *En gros, ce que nous demandons, c’est d’avoir le droit nous aussi à la version multilingue qui est offerte en Europe.*

Personnellement je ne comprends pas trop « la grogne » des revendeurs : si le jeu existe qu’en anglais, il peut sortir ici (comme auparavant), s’il existe une version multilingue comme en Europe, nous aimerions avoir le droit d’en profiter nous aussi. Même, de mon point de vue, cela ne peut qu’augmenter les ventes (plus de boycott des jeux uniquement en anglais, ou plus de raison d’aller téléchargement la version française).

Ha au fait, juste pour revenir sur le coup de gueule de LSD, les Québécois défendent le français avec beaucoup de convictions et de fierté, ce que je respecte beaucoup (je dois même avouer faire beaucoup plus attention à la qualité de ma langue depuis que j’habite ici, et j’en tire une certaine satisfaction). Pour votre information, l’un des meilleurs correcteurs orthographiques en français est un produit québécois.

Bref, vous auriez pu vous renseigner, ça fait moins journalisme total, mais au moins ça évite de faire une nouvelle qui « rate le coche ».

Enfin, pour plus d’infos, je vous invite aussi à lire ces pages : http://jouez.branchez-vous.com/2009/...an_plus_t.html et http://jouezenfrancais.branchez-vous.com/

Merci!

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Pour avoir vécu 6 mois au Québec, je peux vous dire que c'est un sujet très sensible et vraiment complexe. Ils se revendiquent aussi francophones que nous (voir plus) et doivent faire fasse à l'invasion directe de produits, de coutumes, de culture venus du pays anglophone le plus grand et peuplé du monde. Ils font donc très gaffes sur certains sujets et peuvent vraiment susceptibles sur ces points.
> On est loin de pouvoir en dire autant en France, qui est épargnée et pourtant pratique le même genre de politique (exception culturelle, toussa)






> Réaction epidermique


Hola chum, faut pas t'énerver comme ça, c'etait de la joke un peu plate mais c'tait pour l'fun, y'a pas d'troubles...

Plus sérieusement, je suis au Québec depuis 8 mois (Vert&Or en force...) et les blagues sur l'accent, permet moi de te le dire, c'est le plus souvent une taquinerie amicale, qu'on ne se permet pas avec tout le monde, un peu comme votre "maudits français".

Sur le problème de la langue, je suis complètement d'accord avec l'importance de défendre sa langue, surtout lorsque l'on est un îlot de 6 millions de francophones au milieu de 300 millions d'anglophones et que l'on a passé quelque siècles sous leur domination.
Cependant, ce qui est frappant, c'est l'impression que cela se fait à deux vitesses. Par exemple, je ne compte pas les fois ou l'on m'a repris quand je disais "*Week-end*" pour "*fin de semaine*", mais à coté de ça, t'entends quotidiennement des phrases comme :
 "*Après la job, j'vais à un party pour la game, ça va être ben l'fun*". 
Ici il n'y a pas de parking, mais des stationnements, par contre, on ne stationne pas ou on ne se gare pas, on se "*parke*" ::wacko:: 
Et il y a bien sur toutes les expressions traduites littéralement de l'anglais et utilisés par TOUT le monde : 
"Je suis en amour" => "I'm in love"
"J'suis comme, très [...] => "I'm, like, so [...]"      
"C'est correct'"==>"It's ok" (pour "C'est pas grave")
Mais ça ne me gène pas parce qu'au moins elles sont en Français...

Je trouve juste qu'avant de se battre pour franciser des mots anglais sans équivalent, il vaudrait mieux lutter pour que les gens utilisent les mots français quand ils existent, qu'ils soient ou non différend des termes utilisés en France. Les spécificités de chaque français enrichissent au final la langue entière, mais il ne faut pas pour autant avoir peur de s'approprier des mots étrangers, c'est encore un enrichissement supplémentaire.
D'ailleurs, l'anglais a été longtemps très influencé par le français et ça se voit.


Concernant le sujet plus particulier du Jeu Vidéo, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela va changer. J'ai acheté Empire Total War le mois dernier et le français est disponible (comme l'espagnol d'ailleurs). Je pense que c'est devenu un pratique standard pour la vente au Canada. Par contre le problème principal içi, c'est que pour trouver un vendeur de jeu vidéo qui fait PC, faut déjà bien chercher, et en plus ils n'ont QUE 5 références, qu'ils faut encore demander au comptoir parce que, vous comprenez, ça prend de la place et que 10 mètres de rayon pour la 360 ne suffisent pas.
Reste les grandes surfaces, mais je sais que si je n'avais pas voulu une version boite de ce jeu, je l'aurais pris sur Steam après le 3ème magasins dont je suis sorti brecouille...

PS: GO CANADIANS GO  :;):

----------


## LSD

Premierement, pour les blagues sur les cariboux de Rousseau et cie.. C'est pour plaire aux francais! Ils ne font pas ce genre de blagues ici, ils font ce qu'ils veulent que vous voyez et entendez...

Ensuite, l'article meme. Il se refere a un article d'un journaliste anti-francophone, alors pour la source... BOUH! Mais bon, vous etes journalistes PC, pas d'actualite, je vous pardonne, mais ecrivez plus sur les jeux et moins sur l'actualite. 

Puis, ouais, je suis agressif parce que ca fait une semaine que je me fais chier avec cette loi a mon travail par certaines personnes (ayant comme langue premiere l'anglais). Alors, ouais, j'ai la meche courte, particulierement quand c'est des francais qui repreinne comme *roulement de tambour* des cons (je signe) un article douteux sans essayer de trouver d'autre sources, base du bon journalisme...

Allez, un defi pour CanardPc, la prochaine fois que vous parlez du Quebec trouvez autre chose que l'accent, les cariboux et nos mauvais chanteurs et mauvaises chanteuses qu'on vous envois a la tonne parce que vous etes pas mal les seuls a les aimer...

----------


## Silver

> Ici il n'y a pas de parking, mais des stationnements, par contre, on ne stationne pas ou on ne se gare pas, on se "*parke*"


Parquer : mettre dans un parc.

Boooooouuuh il sait pas causer français comment qu'il faut ! Les cornes ! Les cornes !  ::P: 




(J'ai corrigé "fous" au passage.  ::siffle:: )

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

@LSD
Facile, Kovalev est-il mieux modélisé dans le prochain NHL ?
 ::ninja:: 
Le hockey, voila quelque chose de drôle pour (gentiment) se moquer des québécois... 

@Silver
C'est bien pour ça que je vois pas le problème avec "parking" qui n'est qu'une façon pratique de dire "parc de stationnement" tout en étant originaire d'une racine française...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon, allez, comme tu es un peu agressif, je m'explique sur le même registre, ça servira aux quelques autres lourds, même s'ils ne sont pas nombreux et puis dés fois ça fait du bien. Mais je ne le ferais qu'une fois, hein, je ne vais pas perdre mon temps. 

1- A ce sujet, si t'es pas content, surtout, n'hésite pas à lire d'autre news, elles sont là pour ça.

2- si pour toi, le journalisme total, c'est que je recherche des articles de pro-francophones pour commenter une loi qui t'agace et en général parce que ça te fait plaisir de lire de la prose pro francophone, c'est ton pb, pas le mien. Pour ton info, je n'ai pas lu d'articles sur cette loi, j'ai pris juste connaissance de ce qu'elle avait été votée. Le seul commentaire que j'ai lu, c'est le fait que des vendeurs de jeux s'inquiétaient car leurs clients préféraient les versions purement anglaises. Si ça c'est anti-francophone, moi, je suis un caribou. En outre, si tu savais lire le français, tu aurais compris que dans cette news je me moque en réalité des français et pas des québecois. 

3 - Sinon comment on dit "tes défis, je me les taille en biseaux", en québécois ?

----------


## GruntGrunt

> nos mauvais chanteurs et mauvaises chanteuses qu'on vous envois a la tonne parce que vous etes pas mal les seuls a les aimer...


Ouais, on fait dans le social. Faut bien que quelqu'un se dévoue ou vous seriez envahis...

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

Et puis, si on se fout un peu de votre gueule, c'est comme pour les belges, c'est parce qu'on vous aime bien, faut pas s'en formaliser.
Regarde, les anglais par exemple, eux c'est différend, comme on les aime pas on se contente de leur cracher dessus....

C'est juste de la taquinerie, et vous nous le rendez bien (avec, AMA, souvent bien plus d'agressivité d'ailleurs).

"Les seuls à aimer".
Moooouis, d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que la Dion squatte Vegas...

----------


## Altyki

> C'est juste de la taquinerie, et vous nous le rendez bien (avec, AMA, souvent bien plus d'agressivité d'ailleurs).


Carrément !

Qui aime bien châtie bien ! Comme dit le proverbe.
En plus, les vannes sur les accents s'est un perpétuel taquinage entre français des différentes régions. Et oui, entre les Parisiens, les Marseillais, les Alsaciens, les Chtis, les Vendéens, les Lyonnais et tous les autres, il y a un paquet d'accents différents et on arrête pas de se taquiner entre nous.
Du coup, on fait pareil avec les Belges, les Suisses ou les Québécois. Mais ça reste en principe toujours bon enfant.

En plus c'est vrai, la news est en fait un foutage de gueule anti français (de France).

----------


## LSD

Grand Maitre B: Wow, belle reponse... Mais c'est drole, je me relis et je ne vois pas que je dis que vous utilisiez que des sources pro-franco... Je parle de diversites, avoir plusieurs sources et honnetement, je lis l'article de Chung et ses arguments sont tous la... Bravo parler d'un truc qu'on ne connait pas c'est super pro... Du grand journalisme! A part de la belle prose, de la belle ironie et bien je ne vois que du repompe du Daily Star, comme la fait Gamespot d'ailleurs... Puis, je le redis, je ne veux pas du pro-franco, du anti-anglo ou je ne sais quoi, je veux qu'on me rapporte les faits! Qu'on me parle d'un probleme, qu'on me donne les deux cotes de la medaille. Je crois que c'est le minimum, d'ailleurs, j'ai appris ca dans un cours d'histoire quand j'avais 16 ans... 

Ensuite, J'avais remarque que tu taquinais les francais aussi et en fait, ce n'est pas tant l'article que les autres commentaires qui m'on fait chier...  Le seul commentaire que j'avais fait directement sur ton article dans mon premier commentaire, c'etait que la blague sur l'accent, les cariboux, etc, etc, c'est use et nul, comme faire des blagues sur le fait que les noirs ont des grosses bites et parler avec l'accent de p'tit negre: c'est d'un autre epoque. 

Grunt: haha, merci, c'est gentil!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> a blague sur l'accent, les cariboux, etc, etc, c'est use et nul, comme faire des blagues sur le fait que les noirs ont des grosses bites et parler avec l'accent de p'tit negre: c'est d'un autre epoque.


Ah non, désolé, tant que Céline Dion aura pas clamsé, on a le droit.


Sinon, l'AZERTY, c'est super pour les diacritiques...

----------


## Silver

> Ah non, désolé, tant que Céline Dion aura pas clamsé, on a le droit.


Céline Dion ce n'est plus un problème depuis qu'elle chante en anglais et à Vegas...






... Sauf quand elle repasse à Montréal et qu'elle fait salle comble 3 jours de suite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackstaff

> Ici il n'y a pas de parking, mais des stationnements, par contre, on ne stationne pas ou on ne se gare pas, on se "*parke*"


Haha, tiens, c'est rigolo ça. J'aurais plutôt parié sur l'emploi du terme "se parquer", tout de même, qui peut s'employer pour cette situation.

----------


## LSD

silver: Haha, je ne savais meme pas ca... Mais bon, c'est vrai qu'il y a une grande diaspora francaise au Quebec et une bonne communaute d'anglophone a Montreal, ca aide surement a remplir le centre Bell!

----------


## Kcaj

Pour infos ca fait a peu pres un an que pour les jeux des grands editeurs, qui ont des studios bases au quebec, (ATVI, EA & Ubisoft (je suppose), etc..) tout les jeux vendus sur le territoire nord americain (USA inclus) sont Anglais/Francais. C'est pour des raisons de couts de production\distribution.

Pour la meme raison, beaucoup de jeux marque version francaise integrale en france sont en fait des disques EFIGS (English, French, German, Spanish), il suffit de changer la langue de la console (X360, PS3). Pour PC reinstallez en anglais  ::): 

Ca marche pas pour tout les jeux. Si les fichiers audios prennent trop de place, chaque langue peut avoir un disque unique. Sur PS3 (blu-ray oblige, on peut en mettre plus) ca se divise. (Anglais/Francais, Italian/Espagnol, Allemand)

----------


## ERISS

> En outre, si tu savais lire le français, tu aurais compris que dans cette news je me moque en réalité des français et pas des québecois.


C'était pas évident. Tu profites du crédit qu'on t'accorde.
Je trouve que la forme n'était pas terrible: Une page d'insulte et tout à la fin un this is a joke (oups: _cela est une hâblerie_).. Comme disent les petites b.: Les plus courtes sont les meilleures.

----------


## Cake

> C'était pas évident. Tu profites du crédit qu'on t'accorde.
> Je trouve que la forme n'était pas terrible: Une page d'insulte et tout à la fin un this is a joke (oups: _cela est une hâblerie_).. Comme disent les petites b.: Les plus courtes sont les meilleures.


Non mais sérieux, vous avez vraiment lu l'article ? Je veux dire, lu en français et pas à travers une traduction Google ?!




> Les français sont les meilleurs. Je ne dis pas ça parce que, à mon corps défendant, j'en suis un, ni parce que la plupart d'entre vous partagent avec moi ce glorieux destin ; mais, les faits sont là.
> Nous sommes l'élite, et cela nous autorise à tourner en ridicule les autres peuples, particulièrement ceux qui s'expriment dans notre sublime langage avec un accent ringard.


Rien qu'en lisant ça, on sait que c'est une blague. C'est tellement gros, tellement évident.

Du reste LSD, promis, la prochaine fois que je me moquerais d'un canadien, je ne parlerai pas de l'accent, mais des accents, qui ne sont pas facultatif quand on écrit en français. Oui, même pour les francophones.

Allez maintenant, faites comme Terreuse et Flip: pétez un coup. Ce n'est pas comme si Grand_Maître_B pointait un doigt inquisiteur sur les pays francophones en criant aux sorcières.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Grand Maitre B: Wow, belle reponse... Mais c'est drole, je me relis et je ne vois pas que je dis que vous utilisiez que des sources pro-franco... Je parle de diversites, avoir plusieurs sources et honnetement, je lis l'article de Chung et ses arguments sont tous la... Bravo parler d'un truc qu'on ne connait pas c'est super pro... Du grand journalisme! A part de la belle prose, de la belle ironie et bien je ne vois que du repompe du Daily Star, comme la fait Gamespot d'ailleurs... Puis, je le redis, je ne veux pas du pro-franco, du anti-anglo ou je ne sais quoi, je veux qu'on me rapporte les faits! Qu'on me parle d'un probleme, qu'on me donne les deux cotes de la medaille. Je crois que c'est le minimum, d'ailleurs, j'ai appris ca dans un cours d'histoire quand j'avais 16 ans... 
> 
> Ensuite, J'avais remarque que tu taquinais les francais aussi et en fait, ce n'est pas tant l'article que les autres commentaires qui m'on fait chier...  Le seul commentaire que j'avais fait directement sur ton article dans mon premier commentaire, c'etait que la blague sur l'accent, les cariboux, etc, etc, c'est use et nul, comme faire des blagues sur le fait que les noirs ont des grosses bites et parler avec l'accent de p'tit negre: c'est d'un autre epoque. 
> 
> Grunt: haha, merci, c'est gentil!





> C'était pas évident. Tu profites du crédit qu'on t'accorde.
> Je trouve que la forme n'était pas terrible: Une page d'insulte et tout à la fin un this is a joke (oups: _cela est une hâblerie_).. Comme disent les petites b.: Les plus courtes sont les meilleures.





> Mais je ne le ferais qu'une fois, hein, je ne vais pas perdre mon temps.

----------


## Altyki

> Non mais sérieux, vous avez vraiment lu l'article ? Je veux dire, lu en français et pas à travers une traduction Google ?!
> 
> 
> Rien qu'en lisant ça, on sait que c'est une blague. C'est tellement gros, tellement évident.
> 
> Du reste LSD, promis, la prochaine fois que je me moquerais d'un canadien, je ne parlerai pas de l'accent, mais des accents, qui ne sont pas facultatif quand on écrit en français. Oui, même pour les francophones.
> 
> Allez maintenant, faites comme Terreuse et Flip: pétez un coup. Ce n'est pas comme si Grand_Maître_B pointait un doigt inquisiteur sur les pays francophones en criant aux sorcières.


C'est beau !  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hé bé.
Si on ne peut plus taper sur les minorités, qu'est ce qu'il va rester pour s'amuser ?  :Emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Hé bé.
> Si on ne peut plus taper sur les minorités, qu'est ce qu'il va rester pour s'amuser ?


Ben oui, zut alors ! Elle est marrante cette news, comment diable peut-on la prendre au premier degré !?!

----------


## ERISS

> Elle est marrante cette news, comment diable peut-on la prendre au premier degré !?!


Bof. J'ai trouvé que c'était du 2nd degré lourdingue: un peu trop appuyé ET un peu trop long.

----------


## Tramb

> Bof. J'ai trouvé que c'était du 2nd degré lourdingue: un peu trop appuyé ET un peu trop long.


Simple : il suffit d'avoir très peu d'humour, comme tous les canadiens, belges, suisses et autres provinciaux.

----------


## DecapFour

> Ben oui, zut alors ! Elle est marrante cette news, comment diable peut-on la prendre au premier degré !?!


Il y a des choses qui passe mal, c'est comme ça.
Tous les français ayant vécus au Québec pourront le confirmer, pour ce genre de thématique, c'est vraiment un terrain glissant.
Alors, oui, c'est drôle pour nous autres français, mais pour eux autres (hop hop expression de là bas  :;): ) ça coincera toujours.
Il y a certainement des sujets comme ça en France pour lesquelles on ne pardonnerait pas un trait d'humour. Bon, chez CPC, on pardonne tout côté humour vaseux. Mais bon, vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Je disais que les québécois étaient susceptibles sur ce sujet en première page. LSD l'a démontré  ::o:

----------


## fenrhir

> Je crois que c'est le minimum, d'ailleurs, j'ai appris ca dans un cours d'histoire quand j'avais 16 ans...


Par contre, t'as dû oublié d'apprendre à faire la part des choses.
En l'occurrence c'est pas avec un propos si radical que t'incites au journalisme total, heing. De la retenue...




> Je disais que les québécois étaient susceptibles sur ce sujet en première page. LSD l'a démontré


Comme a dit un monsieur dont l'humour met d'accord Français, Québécois et autres francophones, on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde.
Il est évident qu'il y aura toujours une population qui vivra mal de l'humour sur tel thème. En l'occurrence, c'est avec du détachement, en faisant la part des choses que ces personnes devraient lire la chose :
 - dans tous les cas, s'énerver ça ne sert à rien.
 - en l'occurrence, sur CPC, se moquer des Canadiens/Québecois/Belges/etc, c'est 1) "s'en prendre" à des groupes avec lesquels ils n'y a pas de précédents judiciables (au sens figuré et au sens propre), genre on ne tombe dans la réelle xénophobie et 2) surtout un bon moyen de se rappeler en permanence que la France et le Français sont loin d'être des modèles, sur beaucoup de choses en comparaison desdits Canadiens/Québecois/Belges/etc.

Mais c'est tellement facile de réagir facilement, bêtement et rapidement en prenant tout ça au 1er degré et en oubliant de tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de l'ouvrir.
Mais dans ce cas, il ne faut pas venir reprocher à GMB d'avoir fait une news facile et rapide, qui se contente d'effleurer le sujet.

Genre, si GMB avait vu l'intérêt de faire un dossier complet, il l'aurait fait. Il a juste pondu quelques lignes pour faire passer l'info. Que les gens intéressés soient au courant et puissent aller se renseigner. Les autres vont se marrer sur la forme (le fond, ils s'en fichent, sinon, ils vont se renseigner, voir précédemment).

C'est rigolo, après, ce sont les stéréotypes étrangers qui viennent taxer les français de râleurs, haha.

fenrhir

----------


## Poireau

Franchement, se moquer des québécois, c'est pas très sympa. Ils ne sont déjà pas gâtés avec leur accent et les cariboux qui envahissent leur pays, alors un peu de compassion serait bienvenu.

----------


## ERISS

> québécois,  les cariboux qui envahissent leur pays,


Sarkozy leur avait pourtant trouvé une solution: Pas de papiers le caribou? hop en Sibérie, heu retour au Pôle Nord.

----------


## Madval

Bof, nous on a fait hadopi alors... quoique non Hadopi viens de se faire OWNEDDDDDD !

----------


## Wobak

> Non mais sérieux, vous avez vraiment lu l'article ? Je veux dire, lu en français et pas à travers une traduction Google ?!
> 
> 
> Rien qu'en lisant ça, on sait que c'est une blague. C'est tellement gros, tellement évident.
> 
> Du reste LSD, promis, la prochaine fois que je me moquerais d'un canadien, je ne parlerai pas de l'accent, mais des accents, qui ne sont pas facultatif quand on écrit en français. Oui, même pour les francophones.
> 
> Allez maintenant, faites comme Terreuse et Flip: pétez un coup. Ce n'est pas comme si Grand_Maître_B pointait un doigt inquisiteur sur les pays francophones en criant aux sorcières.


J'étais en train de me préparer une réponse bien violente et j'ai lu ton post.

Merci.

Je t'aime.  ::wub::

----------


## LSD

Je l'ai dit dans mon premier commentaire et je le redis parce qu'il y a des gens qui n'ont pas compris: on le prend dans n'importe quel degrés c'est lourd. C'est de l'humour d'une autre époque, c'est niveau blague qu'un oncle te fait depuis toujours... Dites-vous que vous êtes 65M le Québec 7M et environ 6.5 de francophone. Alors, vos blagues, on les a entendu et ré-entendu une tonne de fois.  

Mais je suis content de voir qu'il y a des français qui sortent de leur pays, vont voir le reste du monde et surtout comprenne la situation de d'autre nation. Parce que bon, sortir de son pays pour aller faire de la plage... C'est bien, mais on apprend rien. 

Puis, à la lueur de plusieurs commentaires, je me rends bien compte que beaucoup de français n'ont toujours pas compris le concept de francophonie et qu'il n'y a pas qu'un Français écrit et parlé... D'ailleurs,à ce que j'ai lu, la francophonie pour plusieurs se résument à France, Suisse, Belgique et Québec...

fenrhir: Je crois qu'on a pas lu la même histoire... Il y a plusieurs "précédents judiciables" entre le Québec et la France.

----------


## DecapFour

> Mais je suis content de voir qu'il y a des français qui sortent de leur pays, vont voir le reste du monde et surtout comprenne la situation de d'autre nation. Parce que bon, sortir de son pays pour aller faire de la plage... C'est bien, mais on apprend rien.


Moi, je suis sorti de mon pays (6 mois à Montréal)
Mais toi, tu n'as pas d'humour.
Je comprend que ça puisse choquer les québécois. Mais un québécois canard qui traîne par ici devrait savoir qu'il s'agit d'un truc à prendre avec humour. Même lourd.

Parce que là, crois moi que tu donnes pas une bonne image des autres québécois.

----------


## Karibou

Genre LSD, vous faites jamais de blagues nullos sur les Français comme: combien de Français faut-il pour changer une ampoule? Aucun, tant qu'ils n'auront pas un caribou pour les aider à atteindre le plafonnier!  :;): 

(et je trouve l'accent Quebecquois chez les filles plutôt sexy)

----------


## Altyki

> Puis, à la lueur de plusieurs commentaires, je me rends bien compte que beaucoup de français n'ont toujours pas compris le concept de francophonie et qu'il n'y a pas qu'un Français écrit et parlé... D'ailleurs,à ce que j'ai lu, la francophonie pour plusieurs se résument à France, Suisse, Belgique et Québec...


Ca je le prend pour moi, je pense que tout le monde a compris ici que ma liste n'étaient pas exhaustive, sinon je serais encore en train d'énumérer les pays, les régions, les quartiers, les rues, les foyers,... francophones.

Sinon, je pense que je ne suis pas le seul, mais je commence à te trouver lourd.
Et comme dis précédemment, quand on lit du CPC, on sait à quoi s'attendre, ce n'est pas la peine de faire sa vierge effarouchée.
Si on n'aime pas, on ne lis pas.

----------


## Cake

> Et comme dis précédemment, quand on lit du CPC, on sait à quoi s'attendre, ce n'est pas la peine de faire sa vierge effarouchée.
> Si on n'aime pas, on ne lis pas.


Ah, déconne pas avec ça hein, un Canard PC acheté en moins, c'est une chance de moins pour que Rabot revienne.  :Emo:

----------


## Altyki

> Ah, déconne pas avec ça hein, un Canard PC acheté en moins, c'est une chance de moins pour que Rabot revienne.


Ouais ok c'est vrai, désolé.  :Emo:

----------


## Poireau

> Parce que bon, sortir de son pays pour aller faire de la plage... C'est bien, mais on apprend rien.


Moi j'ai appris à nager en "allant faire de la plage", donc cet argument ne tient pas.

----------


## znokiss

> (et je trouve l'accent Quebecquois chez les filles plutôt sexy)


Rhaaa, ptain, ouais !  ::wub::

----------


## Silver

> Genre LSD, vous faites jamais de blagues nullos sur les Français comme: combien de Français faut-il pour changer une ampoule? Aucun, tant qu'ils n'auront pas un caribou pour les aider à atteindre le plafonnier!


Pour le coup je serais presque tenté de dire non.  ::rolleyes:: 

A vrai dire la perception de l'humour ici est aussi différente que peut l'être l'utilisation de la langue des deux côtés du bac à flotte qui nous sépare. Je trouve qu'ici le second degré est très peu employé (c'est, à mon avis, le cas dans toute l'Amérique du Nord), quand aux piques envers les minorités ou étrangers elles sont quasi inexistantes puisqu'ici il y a un grand respect envers les différentes communautés (terre d'immigrants, accommodements raisonnables,...), donc ça passerait vachement mal.

Pour comparer j'ai un ami québécois qui est venu vivre en France un ou deux ans, et bien il trouve toujours plus que lourd notre humour franchouillard et reste très susceptible quand je lui lance un DTC.  ::): 
Mais pour moi, et surtout depuis que je vis en dehors de l'hexagone, ce n'est pas faire preuve de fermeture d'esprit ou de manque d'humour, c'est juste que les valeurs sont différentes et ça nous permet d'apprendre que l'humour français ne peut pas être apprécié de la même manière partout où l'on va.

Enfin ça tombe bien que quelqu'un cite Desproges ("on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui") puisque pour les 20 ans de sa mort j'ai vu une entrevue de lui où il parle d'un de ses spectacles au Québec.

C'est ici : Vingt ans déjà, à "L'amour du bide".




> Invité la même année au Québec, il commence son sketch ainsi : « Je m’emmerde ici, ça me gêne d’être debout comme un con, devant vous qui êtes assis comme des cons. » Pas un sourire dans le public, une rumeur hostile, plutôt. Un journal titre le lendemain : « Desproges face à l’iceberg ». Selon Marie-Ange Guillaume, qui lui a consacré une biographie épatante, pour le provocateur qu’était Desproges, « le bide représente l’espoir fou de rencontrer, enfin, l’incompréhension totale, la solitude absolue ».


Je pense que ça illustre pas mal mon propos.  :B):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Mais ce n'est pas tout ! Cette loi, prohibe la vente de jeux vidéo en anglais lorsqu'il existe une version française du même jeu. Seule cette dernière doit avoir l'honneur d'être vendue au petit peuple ou, du moins, une version qui comporte les deux langues. Sachant que la version anglaise d'un jeu sort toujours avant les versions traduites dans d'autres langues et que, d'après les revendeurs québécois, leurs clients sont très peu intéressés par la version française d'un jeu, cela implique que les hardcore gamers vont déserter les magasins pour se procurer le jeu en VO sur le net, dès sa sortie.


Bon ça a certes un coté ridicule, du genre ouvrons notre parapluie pour nous protéger des météorites, mais toutefois cela révèle une volonté de préserver la francophonie. 

Vu le rapport de force dans ce coin du globe, je soutiens la démarche en ajoutant qu'après tout le ridicule ne tue pas, sans quoi la France serait elle même morte plusieurs fois.

----------


## llexus

Ne manque-t'il pas tout simplement la mention: "humour" ou "humour franco-français" en plus de "juridique | loi | Québec" ?
 ::siffle::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Ne manque-t'il pas tout simplement la mention: "humour" ou "humour franco-français" en plus de "juridique | loi | Québec" ?


Complètement. Comme sur toutes les pages du site et du forum.

----------


## Altyki

Au lieu de polémiquer sur l'humour d'un pays ou de l'autre, j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis d'autres Québécois sur cette loi, non ?



(Je prends le risque de passer pour un lourding qui croit avoir le pouvoir d'orienter le débat)

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Au lieu de polémiquer sur l'humour d'un pays ou de l'autre, j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis d'autres Québécois sur cette loi, non ?


En quoi ils sont concernés  ::huh::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> En quoi ils sont concernés


Peut-être parce que c'est une loi québécoise ?

----------


## Altyki

::|: 
Ca se passe de commentaires.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## LSD

Je suis lourd et puis? On est tous le con de quelqu'un et je m'assume. 

DecapFour: Woah, avoir su que je représentais tout les québécois en écrivant ici, j'aurais fait plus attention. La prochaine fois que je vois un français et bien tout ce qu'il fait je vais considérer que ce sont tous les français qui agissent ainsi... [ironie] Tiens, j'ouvre la télé, je vois Sarko, aaah ouais, donc les français sont tous comme lui, un peu raciste, menteur, manipulateur, de droite, léche-cul des américains... [/ironie]

Karibou: Non, pas de ça. Par contre sur votre hygiène douteuse a été le centre des blagues sur les français pendant de nombreuses années...Cependant, depuis une dizaine d'année ce genre de blague sur les français est en gros déclin. [taquinerie] Il semblerait que la douche et le bain ce sont enfin rendu chez-vous, mais bon, comme toute technologie vous les avez une dizaine d'année en retard...[/taquinerie] 

Par contre,votre accent qu'on qualifie "en trou de cul de poule" est étonnamment peu au centre de taquinerie sur vous. En fait, il est souvent plus cause de frustration, notamment dans les traductions de film, de série télé et de jeu vidéo(ce qui explique que plusieurs québécois préfèrent les versions anglaises). Particulièrement quand il s'agit de produits américains, souvent déformés pour s'adapter à la réalité européenne. 

En fait, pour la langue, je dirais que c'est plus vos blasphèmes enfantins qui sont sujets à taquinerie. Tous vos vilains mots à l'exception de "fils de pute" et ses variantes (notamment "enfant de chienne" qui est notre version québécoise) sont des mots qu'on accepte qu'un enfant disent et qu'il y a vraiment rien de mal à ça. Alors, quand un enfant de 8 ans dit "putain" ou "merde", ça va pas de problème. D'ailleurs, traité quelqu'un de "con" ici est assez banale, parce que je me rend bien compte que ça choqué beaucoup l'utilisation du mot "con"... En fait, pour que le "con" soit blessant il faut que le "con" soit accompagné... Par exemple "criss de con" ou "un ostie de con"... Pour un con seul, ça dépend du contexte, mais généralement peu choquant. En fait, l'équivalent de "con" c'est plus "cave" et si vous voulez savoir d'où vient le mot "cave" et bien fusionner "con" et "cave"... Ouais, le même sens et la même origine...    

Votre humour peu subtile, lourd et même immature, parce que côté humours, on doit l'avouer au Québec nous sommes plus anglo: cynique, le sarcasme, l'absurde et le stand-up. Ce qui répond DecapFour sur ce qui est de mon manque du humour, on n'a tout simplement pas le même, l'humour c'est culturel et on ne partage pas la même culture. En fait, dire que c'est de l'immaturité c'est un jugement, disons que c'est juste une perspective différente de ce qui est drôle. Cependant, on sent clairement une "anglicisation" de votre humour depuis disons 15 ans. 

En fait, l'objet de taquinerie sur vous c'est votre méconnaissance du Québec, votre besoin absurde de faire du traineau à chien, d'aller dans une cabane à sucre et voir des "Indiens" qui sont en fait les Premières Nations ou Autochtones... M'enfin, c'est comme le Canada et le Québec, ça pris du temps, mais vous avez réussi à faire la différence, peut-être encore une dizaine d'année pour faire la différence entre "Indien" et "Autochtone". Il y a quand même eu de l'évolution, vous êtes passé de "sauvage" à "indien" et même chez certains à "amérindiens", on lâche pas, vous êtes capable! 

Par contre, pour être honnête, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas entendu de blague sur les Français, on a passé à un autre niveau. Comme j'ai dit dans plusieurs commentaires, les blagues sur les accents c'est dépassé. Puis, comme certains français ont mentionné ce sont des blagues qu'au Québec on fait dans le privé, quand on connait la personne. C'est pareil pour les accents régionaux du Québec, c'est des taquineries qu'on fait quand on connait la personne. [message subtile] Par contre, on taquine plus vite sur des évènements ou des faits relié à la région de la personne, ça démontre une connaissance du lieu d'origine de la personne et non une connaissance superficielle. [/message subtile] 

Puis, la dernière fois c'était un de vos premier ministre qui a dit à notre premier ministre "T'as la plotte à terre" ce qui signifie que tu es fatigué... Cependant, "plotte" c'est un synonyme de vagin et disons que l'expression est très vulgaire et peu utilisé. D'ailleurs, je me demande où votre ministre est allé chercher cette expression, peut-être un cousin de Grand_Maître_B qui a fait une recherche rapide sur Internet des expressions québécoises et qui lui a donné rapidement sans trop faire de recherche...  ::ninja::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Peut-être parce que c'est une loi québécoise ?


Je vois pas en quoi les lois que nous appliquons dans nos colonies concernent les indigènes.  ::O: 

Edit pour au dessus : Oups un Québecois !

----------


## LSD

Silver: Tu n'aurais pas pu écrire plus vite!? Je n'aurais pas perdu autant de temps! :;):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Silver: Tu n'aurais pas pu écrire plus vite!? Je n'aurais pas perdu autant de temps!


Ton texte était très bien. Soudain j'ai des doutes sur le bien fondé de notre Empire Coloniale.

----------


## LSD

Altyki: Pour la loi, je l'ai déjà dit, elle ne fait qu'affirmer une chose qui est déjà dans une loi... Bref, c'est de structurer une industrie qui ne suivait pas les lois linguistiques du Canada et particulièrement du Québec. Il y a quelques années, le gouvernement du Québec a fait passer une série de loi pour confirmer et forcer les compagnies à suivre les lois. La première étape, appliqué fin 2004 ou début 2005 était que les jeux devaient offrir au minimum un manuel en français.

Pour ce qui est des co-- Euh, désolé, des personnes qui pensent que les jeux ne seront plus offert en anglais et bien je leurs dirais de prendre un billet d'avion pour le Québec et d'aller dans un magasin de jeu vidéo constater par eux-même, ensuite venir me voir pour que je leur donne gentiment une tape derrière la tête... Je peux acheter mes films anglais, je peux voir les films en version originale au cinéma et je peux toujours me procurer les jeux en anglais dans mon magasin de jeu vidéo préféré... *Bref: Québec <> Allemagne de 1933 à 1945.* 

Je crois que c'est le strict minimum d'avoir les jeux en français et de préférence français canadien. D'ailleurs chapeau pour Mario Galaxy qui était en québécois et qui est sortie le même jour que la version anglaise soi avant la version européenne... Comme pour le cinéma, l'industrie du jeu vidéo s'adapte. Honnêtement, si l'industrie du cinéma est capable de faire traduire un film pour qu'il sorte en même au Québec, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'industrie du jeu vidéo ne serait pas capable de faire la même chose!

----------


## LSD

Wobak: Je croyais que depuis que les frais interurbains n'étaient plus chargé, vous aviez compris que l'Internet c'était globale. ::ninja::  

M'enfin, je la première chose qu'il faut savoir quand on écrit sur Internet c'est que tout le monde peut nous lire... Il n'y a pas de frontière. Alors, si j'écris sur mon blogue à ma tante et bien je ne dois pas être surpris qu'un inconnu réagisse à mon propos... Si je veux m'adresser à un groupe de personnes précises et bien j'utilise le courriel, le forum privé ou même je limite par adresse IP les personnes qui peuvent accéder à mon site Internet.

----------


## Wobak

> Altyki: Pour la loi, je l'ai déjà dit, elle ne fait qu'affirmer une chose qui est déjà dans une loi... Bref, c'est de structurer une industrie qui ne suivait pas les lois linguistiques du Canada et particulièrement du Québec. Il y a quelques années, le gouvernement du Québec a fait passer une série de loi pour confirmer et forcer les compagnies à suivre les lois. La première étape, appliqué fin 2004 ou début 2005 était que les jeux devaient offrir au minimum un manuel en français.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des co-- Euh, désolé, des personnes qui pensent que les jeux ne seront plus offert en anglais et bien je leurs dirais de prendre un billet d'avion pour le Québec et d'aller dans un magasin de jeu vidéo constater par eux-même, ensuite venir me voir pour que je leur donne gentiment une tape derrière la tête... Je peux acheter mes films anglais, je peux voir les films en version originale au cinéma et je peux toujours me procurer les jeux en anglais dans mon magasin de jeu vidéo préféré... *Bref: Québec <> Allemagne de 1933 à 1945.* 
> 
> Je crois que c'est le strict minimum d'avoir les jeux en français et de préférence français canadien. D'ailleurs chapeau pour Mario Galaxy qui était en québécois et qui est sortie le même jour que la version anglaise soi avant la version européenne... Comme pour le cinéma, l'industrie du jeu vidéo s'adapte. Honnêtement, si l'industrie du cinéma est capable de faire traduire un film pour qu'il sorte en même au Québec, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'industrie du jeu vidéo ne serait pas capable de faire la même chose!


Parce que les budget et le marketing associés à un film ne sont pas les mêmes (malgré la croyance populaire) que ceux associés à un jeu vidéo ?

Parce que engager une équipe de doubleur pour un public de 6.5M de personnes dont une bonne partie comprendrait la V.O. ça fait ptetre un peu cher par rapport à un public de 60M d'utilisateurs potentiels ?

Perso j'exècre les traductions de jeux. Je suis un puriste, et si les lèvres ont été modélisés pour faire une voix anglaise, alors j'écouterai une voix anglaise. 

Oui je suis déjà sorti de chez moi, j'ai même beaucoup voyager, et je ne trouve pas que le Québec soit une excellente représentation de la langue française, et j'ajoute que je trouve le purisme de traduire des trucs à tout va (cf les exemples donnés plus haut dans ce post) assez ridicule.

Sinon, pour la loi, bah tant mieux pour vous.

Edit : comme tu as vu ma boutade avant que je la delete : regarde la communauté de Belges sur ce forum, voire même de Suisses. Trouves-en un qui réagit de la même manière que toi à des propos parfois bien plus virulents, et rappelle moi. Ce n'est pas ton type d'humour, très bien on a *compris.* On peut passer à autre chose ?

Edit 2 : boutade curiosité : on dit une "ligne morte" pour "deadline" en québequois ?  ::huh::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Moi je veux une édition de  "apporteur de tempête" écrite par "Michel Coq de Marais"

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Parce que engager une équipe de doubleur pour un public de 6.5M de personnes dont une bonne partie comprendrait la V.O. ça fait ptetre un peu cher par rapport à un public de 60M d'utilisateurs potentiels ?


Ben justement, j'imagine que si ils souhaitent imposer une loi là dessus c'est peut être parceque "l'anglais" prend peu à peu le pas sur la langue officielle du pays.

Pas facile de faire vivre une langue avec 6.5 M d'habitant en étant voisin de deux géant anglophones, dont un est aujourd'hui le phare du monde.

Nan, moi je peux comprendre la mesure.

----------


## Poireau

Comme l'a dit Coluche :" On peut rire de tout, mais pas avec les québécois".
Tout est dit.

----------


## Wobak

> Ben justement, j'imagine que si ils souhaitent imposer une loi là dessus c'est peut être parceque "l'anglais" prend peu à peu le pas sur la langue officielle du pays.
> 
> Pas facile de faire vivre une langue avec 6.5 M d'habitant en étant voisin de deux géant anglophones, dont un est aujourd'hui le phare du monde.
> 
> Nan, moi je peux comprendre la mesure.


Je comprends la mesure. J'essayais juste d'expliquer "Pourquoi" les éditeurs ne le faisaient pas déjà.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Je comprends la mesure. J'essayais juste d'expliquer "Pourquoi" les éditeurs ne le faisaient pas déjà.


Ok, autant pour moi.

----------


## LSD

Wobak: Je passe mon tour pour la recherche, je crois que ça ne change rien, je peux réagir à ce qui me plait comme il me plait. Qu'importe si des gens l'ont fait avant moi ou pas. Honnêtement je ne vois pas trop l'argument dans ça. Pour être poli, disons que c'est faiblard, tu pourrais aussi l'effacer celui-là. 

M'enfin. ça fait 3 commentaires que j'ai passé à autre chose... Je parlais de la loi. Pour la traduction, ils l'ont fait, ils traduisent pour le Québec, d'ailleurs, ils ont des subventions. Puis, comme une personne l'a mentionné, les grands éditeurs de jeux vidéo sont au Québec: Ubisoft, EA, Activision, faire la traduction de plusieurs jeux n'est plus un problème. Pour ce qui est de mes gouts en traduction, je préfère souvent les versions originales, mais bon, je suis content qu'on puisse avoir les versions françaises, je crois que c'est le minimum d'avoir des services ou des biens dans notre langue. J'ai de la misère à voir comment on peut être contre ça...

----------


## Altyki

> J'ai de la misère à voir comment on peut être contre ça...


D'après la news, se seraient en fait les vendeurs de jeux vidéos, après savoir si c'est un sentiment partagé par toute la profession, je ne sais pas.
Et si c'est le cas, je ne comprendrais pas pourquoi au vue des éclaircissements faits ici (un peu dans la tension) sur la situation linguistique de la province.

----------


## Champloo

C'est quand même un putain de troll le LSD la ... ::|: 

si tout les employées de EA Montreal sont comme ça, ça expliquerait certaine horreurs. ::):

----------


## Altyki

Mais arrêtez bon sang, j'essaie comme je peux d'amener en douceur la paix ici en revenant sur le du fond du sujet.
Vous me ruinez mes tentatives bande de méchants.  ::cry:: 


(Nb : je n'ai aucune prétention moralisatrice ou modératrice)

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> C'est quand même un putain de troll le LSD la ...


Tu crois ? 

Mmmh.... c'est pour ça alors qu'il m'est si sympathique  :tired:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tu crois ? 
> 
> Mmmh.... c'est pour ça alors qu'il m'est si sympathique


Mais non, c'est un concurrent! Allez, partez dans la surenchère!  ::ninja::

----------


## LSD

Altyki: Le commentaire recueilli du revendeur a été fait par un journaliste du Daily Star, par un ancien anglo-montréalais déménagé en Ontario si je me trompe pas sur son passé. Ce n'est pas son premier article où il critique les lois francophones ou le Québec... C'est le genre qui cherche des poux.

Cependant, je ne nie pas l'inquiétude et c'est normal comme inquiétude. Comme toute loi, ça dépend de la façon qu'elle est appliquée. Si je me fis à l'application de la loi dans d'autre domaine, je ne me stresserais pas si j'étais revendeur. 

Puis, le revendeur en question, c'était le proprio de Gamebuzz, compagnie spécialisée dans la revente de jeux usagés et particulièrement des vieilles consoles. Cependant, la loi ne s'applique pas vraiment dans son cas, parce que les jeux avant le 1er avril 2008 ne sont pas nécessairement accessible en français. Alors, il peut vendre ses vieilles cartouches de NES tranquillement sans se stresser...

----------


## Wobak

> Wobak: Je passe mon tour pour la recherche, je crois que ça ne change rien, je peux réagir à ce qui me plait comme il me plait. Qu'importe si des gens l'ont fait avant moi ou pas. Honnêtement je ne vois pas trop l'argument dans ça. Pour être poli, disons que c'est faiblard, tu pourrais aussi l'effacer celui-là. 
> 
> M'enfin. ça fait 3 commentaires que j'ai passé à autre chose... Je parlais de la loi. Pour la traduction, ils l'ont fait, ils traduisent pour le Québec, d'ailleurs, ils ont des subventions. Puis, comme une personne l'a mentionné, les grands éditeurs de jeux vidéo sont au Québec: Ubisoft, EA, Activision, faire la traduction de plusieurs jeux n'est plus un problème. Pour ce qui est de mes gouts en traduction, je préfère souvent les versions originales, mais bon, je suis content qu'on puisse avoir les versions françaises, je crois que c'est le minimum d'avoir des services ou des biens dans notre langue. J'ai de la misère à voir comment on peut être contre ça...


Donc tu réagis de façon hyper virulente à une boutade que tu trouves "hypra méga giga lourde", tu traites les gens de lourds, de cons, et moi je vois ces mots dans presques tous tes posts ici et tu es "passé à autre chose". Ok. Au temps pour moi alors.

J'effacerai pas mon truc sur la recherche non. Je maintiens que malgré la lourdeur, soit tu acceptes et puis tant pis, soit tu te casses  ::): 

Pour la loi, j'ai jamais dit que j'étais contre perso.

----------


## LSD

Champloo: Merci pour le compliment. Je ne peux rien dire sur EA, mais je ne dirais rien et je te rappellerais: qui ne dit rien consent.

----------


## Laglouche

> qui ne dit rien consent.


C'est "Qui ne dit mot, consent", de rien c'est gratuit, ça me fait plaisir. 
En tous cas j'ai envoyé l'article à une copine québecoise, juriste qui plus est, et elle ça l'a bien fait marrer, bon elle est mariée à un français aussi, elle doit être un peu habituée à l'humour pourri.

----------


## LSD

Laglouche: merci pour la correction! Elle ne change absolument rien au sens, tu m'as quand même compris, mais bon elle fait toujours plaisir, c'était très pertinent. Et, en passant, confirme un peu tout ce que j'ai mentionné sur les français leur vision de langue. ::ninja::  

Excellent pour ton amie, elle en connait sûrement plus que moi sur le sujet. Au moins, tu varies tes sources ce que je ne peux que féliciter, car ce n'est pas tout le monde qui le fait.  ::ninja:: 

Pour ce qui est de son humour, en effet, elle doit être habitué et doit peut-être trouver les blagues d'oncle très charmantes.

----------


## Altyki

> Et, en passant, confirme un peu tout ce que j'ai mentionné sur les français leur vision de langue.


Ouais mais non, c'est juste qu'ici, sur ce forum, un attention particulière est demandée lorsque l'on s'exprime, du coup on se corrige mutuellement de temps en temps. Dès fois, c'est aussi volontaire pour faire un peu chier ou par provocation, comme je le soupçonne ici.  ::ninja:: 

Parce que sans vouloir la jouer provocateur et rerentrer dans un débat stérile, j'ai l'impression que l'image du Français que tu as ressemble fortement au Parisien stéréotypé dans ce qu'il a de plus détestable.
Et tous le monde n'est pas Parisien. Moi aussi, d'un point de vue académique, je ne cause pas toujours comme "il faudrait", c'est le charme de la France ça aussi (et j'aurais tendance à extrapoler à la Francophonie du coup  :;):  ), on parle différemment selon les régions, aussi bien au niveau de l'accent qu'au niveau du vocabulaire, des petites entorses de grammaire ou des expressions.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Blablablabla jesuisquebecoisblablabla
> Excellent pour ton amie, elle en connait sûrement plus que moi sur le sujet. Au moins, tu varies tes sources ce que je ne peux que féliciter, car ce n'est pas tout le monde qui le fait. 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de son humour, en effet, elle doit être habitué et doit peut-être trouver les blagues d'oncle très charmantes.


Tes allusions débiles commencent à me briser les gosses comme disent les caribous. 

Ceci dit, tu m'apprends que je peux te traiter de con en toute gentillesse, donc bon voila. A mon tour de t'apprendre quelque chose: on reconnaît un con à ce qu'il veut toujours avoir le dernier mot. Alors, je t'offre une occasion en or de me faire passer pour un con en me laissant avoir le dernier mot et en quittant ce topic avant que mes mots dépassent mes paroles comme on dit. 

Sinon, puisque tu parles des blagues d'oncle, je termine ce post par une jolie chanson chantée par tes cousins canadiens. ça te parlera surement.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

C'est dommage que l'humour du post n'ai pas été entendu par LSD, toutefois, il me semble qu'il est tout aussi dommage de faire l'offusquer lorsque cet humour n'est pas partagé par les personnes ciblées.

C'est un peu les risques du métier  ::):

----------


## LSD

Altyki: En effet, c'est plus du comportement parisien que je fais reference... Reste que souvent ils se pretendent comme etant plus Francais que les francais et que l'accent parisien est assez impose au reste de la France et meme de la francophonie comme etant la seule reference du bon Francais. Ce que je trouve franchement chiant considerent qu'une langue est propre a une culture qui dependant de la realite d'un peuple. La langue ce n'est pas des mathematiques, les regles ont change et vont changer. Une langue qui n'evolue pas c'est une langue morte, c'est le latin... Puis, pour avoir ete quelques semaines en Bretagne, je sais que les Parisiens ne sont pas beaucoup aime par-la... Bref, c'est vrai, tout les francais ne sont pas parisiens et meme tout les parisiens ne sont pas chiant comme des parisiens. 

Krag Kroc'Nabots: Paroles tres sages pour un gros ogre, ca touche mon coeur de troll.  :;):  D'ailleurs, je trouve qu'on utilise trop souvent le terme troll pour critiquer toute personne ne partageant pas l'opinion general.

GMB: Oouuuh, on ne prend plus les taquineries!? Mon humour te choque? Je ne pensais plus que tu suivais la discussion considerant que tu avais dit que tu ne commenterais plus rien. M'enfin, il y a juste les cons qui ne gens pas d'idee, alors tu n'es pas con. Puis, je n'ai jamais pense que tu etais con, juste un lourd avec tes blagues recyclees, epuisees sur le Quebec ou a la limite con sur le Quebec, mais pas con con. 

Serieusement, j'ai mis un ninja, je pense que c'etait claire que c'etait une taquinerie... Va prendre une petite tisane et ecrit nous un meilleur article, je sais que tu es capable, t'as fait mieux.  

C'est quand meme dommage que ta reference culturelle soit americaine. En plus, T&P c'est une critique et une ironie envers les americains qui ne connaissent rien du Canada. Entre canadiens et americains ont n'aime bien se taquiner, probablement comme entre Suisse, Belge et Francais...

----------


## Rutabaga

'Tain mais arrête d'essayer de faire croire que tu veux être drôle et que tu sais faire preuve de second degré, t'es juste un gros lourd qui tâche. Les admins sont patients sur CPC...

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Moi je veux une édition de  "apporteur de tempête" écrite par "Michel Coq de Marais"


 ::lol:: 
Hénaurme.

----------


## deeeg

Lsd, la news ne m'a pas fait marrer, j'ai dis ce que j'en pense : elle aurait pû être plus constructive. Mais c'est comme ça, tout le monde peut avoir une passe à vide et même GrandMaitreB (malgrè que cela ne cesse de m'étonner)... 

Tu sais ya un paquet de cons en France, en étant "parisien" je m'en apperçoit souvent, et parfois j'aimerais bien m'exiler dans un pays où les gens me paraissent plus ouverts, funs et cultivés qu'ici, Quebec en fait partie, ne me gâche pas le plaisir s'il te plait (je sais bien qu'il y a des cons partout, surtout là où l'on vit)... 

Plus tu vas te faire bouillir les sangs et plus ceux qui te charrient y prendront plaisir, laisse filer la mule et ces agaces-pissettes, ça ne vaut pas un clou...

----------


## MoTorBreath

> (et je trouve l'accent Quebecquois chez les filles plutôt sexy)





> Rhaaa, ptain, ouais !


Cado ! http://video.pour-eux.com/video-Grol...ebec-1012.html

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Altyki: En effet, c'est plus du comportement parisien que je fais reference... Reste que souvent ils se pretendent comme etant plus Francais que les francais et que l'accent parisien est assez impose au reste de la France et meme de la francophonie comme etant la seule reference du bon Francais.



Huh ? L'accent parisien (celui de Piaf, pour situer) a quasiment disparu, au contraire...

---------- Post added at 11h52 ---------- Previous post was at 11h49 ----------




> En plus, T&P c'est une critique et une ironie envers les americains qui ne connaissent rien du Canada.


De la même façon que l'article de GMB se moquait plus des français qui ne connaissent rien du Québec  :;):

----------


## fenrhir

> on n'a tout simplement pas le même, l'humour c'est culturel et on ne partage pas la même culture.


Donc, tu admets
que la news fait appel à une culture différente de la tienne sur le plan de l'humour, mais tu râles parce que tu n'apprécies pas cette culture ? N'est-ce pas contre-productif ?




> En fait, dire que c'est de l'immaturité c'est un jugement


Tout à fait. Jugement que tu n'as pourtant pas hésité à émettre plusieurs fois. Peut-être à cause d'une réaction épidermique à ce qui ne te plaît pas, peut-être aussi grâce au média web, qui a tendance à laisser les gens s'exprimer avec moins de retenu qu'IRL.

Comme tu le dis, le net est en effet un espace ouvert où oui, un Québecois peut venir consulter un site français. Il n'empêche que ledit Québecois sait qu'il arrive sur un espace qui utilise des données culturelles différentes des siennes.
Réagir avec autant de virulence que tu l'as fait, plus que de montrer un humour douteux, pointe surtout du doigt le fait que tu n'as pas tourné ta langue sept fois dans ta bouche avant de l'ouvrir. Un certain manque de flegme, puisqu'on parle de valeur traditionnelle anglo-saxonne.




> *Bref: Québec <> Allemagne de 1933 à 1945.*


Godwyn, ça te dit quelque chose ?  :;): 




> Et, en passant, confirme un peu tout ce que j'ai mentionné sur les français leur vision de langue.


>Raccourci trop rapide. Jugement trop rapide aussi. Est-ce là l'ouverture d'esprit et la prudence qui fait que tu ne parles que de ce que tu connais ?

Je sais il y a un ninja, m'enfin, faudrait savoir : tu dis que notre homour est bas du front, que le votre est cynique, et tu utilises un système de valeur québécois sur un forum français.
Finalement, c'est encore plus con que l'humour de GMB : lui fait du mauvais humour français sur un forum français, là où toi tu fais du mauvais humour québécois sur un forum français.
Car oui, la qualité de l'humour ne dépend pas du style : on peut faire de l'humour bête intelligent et sympathique, ou de l'humour cynique absolument pas drôle.




> Pour ce qui est de son humour, en effet, elle doit être habitué et doit peut-être trouver les blagues d'oncle très charmantes.


À croire que ce soit une tare d'aimer ce genre d'humour. Cf la seconde citation que je fais de toi.




> Oouuuh, on ne prend plus les taquineries!? Mon humour te choque?


Tu caches de l'acidité derrière de l'humour, tu ne caches pas de l'humour derrière de l'acidité.
La réalité est là, et tu l'a dites : ça ne te fait pas rire, ce sujet. Et tu trouves ça légitime (ce qui peut l'être, puisque chacun sa sensibilité, ses goûts, etc).
Pourquoi GMB ne pourrait-il être insensible au tien d'humour ?




> Serieusement, j'ai mis un ninja, je pense que c'etait claire que c'etait une taquinerie... Va prendre une petite tisane et ecrit nous un meilleur article, je sais que tu es capable, t'as fait mieux.


C'st franchement très déplacé.
Je ne sais pas comment ce serait reçu au Québec, mais en France, dire à quelqu'un "Va [faire quelquechose]", c'est en général assimilé à un ordre donné à un laquais, avec toute la connotation péjorative qu'on puisse y trouver.

De la part de quelque qui prône le respect et l'arrêt de l'humour déplacé, je trouve que tu fais preuve de bien peu de respect et d'humour adéquat.




> Plus tu vas te faire bouillir les sangs et plus ceux qui te charrient y prendront plaisir, laisse filer la mule et ces agaces-pissettes, ça ne vaut pas un clou...


En l'occurrence, les propos de LSD sur l'humour français ne valent pas grand'chose non plus.

Ce qui n'est pas le cas du reste de son propos.

fenrhir

----------


## Wobak

> blabla


Merci.

Tu veux m'épouser ?  ::wub::

----------


## ERISS

T'inquiètes pas LSD, tous les français ne sont pas comme ça  ::P:

----------


## Altyki

Les autres sont pires !  ::ninja:: 
 ::P:   :^_^:

----------


## LSD

Fenrhir: Tout d'abord: respect. Tu es probablement la première réponse vraiment intelligente et réfléchie que je reçois et qui me force à réfléchir. Alors, devant une telle réponse je ne peux pas être virulent, bête et cynique. 

Pour ce qui est de mon commentaire contre-productif... Fort probablement qu'il l'était. En fait, dire l'inverse serait croire que ce que j'ai écrit changerait la relation Québec-France. Tu l'as dit et je pense que je ne l'ai jamais caché, c'était un coup de gueule, c'était bête, méchant, provocateur, etc, etc. Cependant, ta réflexion et ton analyse me semble erronée: Parce que je suis sur un forum français, je dois accepter ce qui se dit et ce, si j'ai bien compris ton analyse, même si elles sont contre mes valeurs. Puis, prétendre que je n'aimes pas la culture français est franchement exagéré, ce n'est pas parce que je n'aime pas une partie de votre culture que je déteste son ensemble! Un raccourcis simple car tu ne connais pas ton interlocuteur et tu donnes des caractéristiques et des intentions fortes. D'ailleurs, ton argumentaire manque de nuance et saute au conclusion, c'est une grave erreur que tu as fait à plusieurs reprises dans ta réponse. 

Tu sembles partager mon avis sur l'Internet: il s'agit d'un espace international. Alors, voilà une énorme différence entre aller en France et aller sur une site français, ce n'est pas un lieu physique appartenant à la France. Il s'agit plus d'un produit français accessible de chez-moi. D'ailleurs, rien n'empêcherait le gouvernement de mon pays de bannir certains sites, comme le fait la Chine... Bref, je crois pleinement légitime ma réaction québécoise sur un forum français et ce même si elle a brisé l'ambiance. 

De plus, par le bon sens, même si j'étais en France, ce genre de blagues lourdes je ne les accepterais pas et rien ne me force de les accepter d'ailleurs. D'autant plus qu'elle concernait mon identité. Alors, je crois que ce genre de réaction est légitime qu'importe le lieu. Évidemment, elle aurait pu être moins explosive. Puis, toutes personnes me connaissant réellement, savent que j'aurais réagit pareil dans la vraie vie: je n'ai pas ma langue dans la poche. D'ailleurs, plusieurs français ayant voulu faire ce genre de blagues avec moi, dans la vraie vie, l'ont appris à leur dépend.

Puis, je l'ai mentionné, ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas compris qu'il s'agisait d'un second degré, je suis juste fatigué des blagues sur le Québec. Ma réaction est plus celle d'une écouerantite aigue des blagues françaises sur le Québec qui se résume à : caribou, tabarnak et Céline Dion. Alors, déjà côté originalité et diversité disons qu'on a fait vite le tour et donc ça devient lourd rapidement.

Parce que voilà, contrairement à ce que tu sembles croire, je connais assez bien la culture française. J'ai été plusieurs fois en France, j'ai travaillé dans une organisation pour les relations franco-québécoises, jeune j'ai accueilli plusieurs français chez-moi parce que ma grand-mère travaillait en France, j'ai un baccalauréat en histoire où j'ai notamment étudié l'histoire de la France... Bref, je crois connaitre la France et les français... Je ne dirai pas parfaitement, par coeur ou profondément, mais je pense pouvoir affirmer que je connais bien votre culture. 

En fait, habituellement, je suis capable de prendre ces blagues, mes mélangés avec un sujet comme la loi sur la traduction des jeux, sujet qui est un gros débat sur mon lieu de travail avec des anglophones, mélangé avec des commentaires condescendants et paternalistes de certaines personnes sur le forum et bien ça été de trop. Parce que voilà, beaucoup de français ne s'en rendent pas compte, mais réagissent comme si le Québec leur appartenait toujours, que le Québec était un département de la France ou même une colonie. Que le Québec était, d'une certaine façon, comme l'Alse et la Lorraine, un territoire pris mais qui vous revient de plein droit.  Certains l'ont bien illustré par leurs blagues (qui, dans certains cas devaient être prises au second degré, mais reste qu'il s'agit pour certains français leur vision des choses). D'ailleurs, on peut se demander si le sujet aurait fait la nouvelle sur Canard PC si c'était la Russie qui aurait appliqué une loi semblable. De plus, on peut se demander si les français sur le forum auraient été aussi à l'aise de commenter la nouvelle... Je ne crois pas qu'on aurait pu lire des commentaires du genre "Bah, leur russe est déjà mauvais, ça ne changera rien.", "On ne comprend pas leur russe avec tous les mots anglais qu'ils utilisent", "Ouais, mais les russes parlent déjà beaucoup anglais."... D'ailleurs, on a clairement vue la différence de réactions entre les français ayant déjà vécu au Québec et ceux n'ayant vécu ici... Ils ont compris qu'il s'agissaient d'un terrain glissant qu'on ne peut pas aborder de cette façon, ils savent ce qu'est un "maudit français".

Ce qui revient sur le tout premier point que j'ai mentionné sur mon premier commentaire: la francophonie. Les américains ont leur dictionnaire et leur grammaire, les mexicains ont eux aussi leur dictionnaire et leur grammaire, même chose pour les brésiliens. Le français qu'on parle au Québec et celui qu'on parle en France sont dans la même situation que le latin du VIe siècle. Le latin a donné naissance à l'Espagnole, l'Italien, le Français, le Roumain, etc, etc... Il y a eu une coupure il y a plus de 200 ans, cette coupu a pu être artificiellement ralenti par les élites cléricales. La religion ayant connu un déclin dans les années 50, avec la montée du nationalisme québécois, puis de l'identité québécoise et de sa façon de parler fait qu'aujourd'hui le Québec a son propre français ou plutôt a une langue qui descend du français, comme le Créole des haïtiens, que nous sommes encore capable de communiquer, mais peut-être plus pour très longtemps. D'ailleurs, si j'écrivais ou je parlais à la québécoise peu de gens me comprendraient sur ce forum. 

Premier point répondu.

Ensuite, Godwyn, oui, je connais. Cependant ça loi et selon moi trop générale et souvent détournée, mais reste très intéressante sur le plan socio-culturelle. Je ne crois pas que l'utilisation de la comparaison du nazisme est un signe d'échec, sauf s'il y a débordement sur le sujet, ce qui n'a pas été le cas. Puis, ce n'était pas le centre de mon argument ou même faisant parti de mon argumentation, mais un résumé de mon paragraphe. Donc, je crois que la loi ne s'applique pas vraiment ou si elle s'applique, parce qu'elle est trop générale, mais son impact est minime. En fait, je crois que l'échec est arrivé bien avant cette phrase. Puis, les points Godwyn sont pour moi un peu la même chose que de traiter les gens de trolls: une belle façon de faire taire un débat.

Je crois que j'ai répondu à ton raccourcis trop rapide, je connais la culture française. D'ailleurs, je trouve que tu as toi-même fait rapidement un raccourcis, tu ne connais pas ton interlocuteur et tu présumes de ses connaissances et de sa grille d'analyse, très très mauvaise chose. D'ailleurs, j'ai clairement nuancé mon propros dans un commentaire suivant sur ma position face aux français.

Pour ce qui est de GMB. Il a le droit d'être choqué, j'ai juste voulu changer les rôles, bref l'arroseur arrosé. Son argumentaire dans son premier commentaire était trop le post-moderne du genre "si ça ne te plait pas, rien t'empêche d'aller voir ailleurs", "il n'y a rien de bien, rien de mal", "celui qui le dit c'est celui qui l'est"... Alors, j'ai tout simplement profité de sa réaction vive quand j'étais clairement plus calme et posé dans mes réponses pour le mettre dans la position que j'étais avant. 

Puis, pour le reste, tu as raison, c'était volontaire, je trouvais tout simplement sa perche lancer de "laisses-moi avoir l'air d'un con en ne répondant rien" trop simpliste, trop facile. Puis, sa réponse était clairement faible par elle-même. Alors je ne crois pas que mes propos pouvaient être pire. D'ailleurs, j'avais dit pire.  :;):  En fait, son manque d'auto-critique et d'analyse, ses réponses plates, faciles, bêtement arrogante (parce qu'on peut être arrogant intelligement, comme je le fais  :B): (autodérision)) et sans rien conséder m'ont déçu. Parce que voilà, je crois que d'avoir rapporté les propos qui ont été rapporté par un autre journaliste, qu'importe le domaine, est digne du téléphone arabe. Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux juste donner le lien ou traduire les propos du journaliste. 

Puis, le temps passé sur le contenant plus que sur le contenu est quand même quelque chose de questionnable de la par d'un journaliste. Parce que bon, il aurait pu s'agir d'une nouvelle raporté rapidement, à la va-vite, contrainte de temps, etc, etc. Mais le texte est quand même d'une bonne longueur et utilise beaucoup de figure de style pour pratiquement rien côté contenu. Évidemment, on pourrait dire que c'est le style des anciens de Joystick et maintenant de Canard PC, mais je trouve l'excuse trop facile. Pour avoir lu Joystick depuis maintenant plus de 10 ans et d'avoir lu Canard PC, le contenant n'a jamais été, à ma connaissance, plus important que le contenu ou du moins jamais autant que cette fois-ci. En fait, probablement que ça m'a sauté plus au visage parce que j'ai lu l'article qu'il est question, je connais bien la loi, le contexte et ma prédisposition expliquée plus haut.

Voilà, j'ai tout dit, merci pour la réponse corsée et réfléchie Fenrhir, j'aurais attendu ce genre de réponse d'un journaliste de Canard PC.  ::ninja::   (Désolé, je ne pouvais m'en empêcher)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Fenrhir: Tout d'abord: respect. Tu es probablement la première réponse vraiment intelligente et réfléchie que je reçois et qui me force à réfléchir. + L'ensemble de ce que tu racontes depuis quatre pages...


Qu'est-ce que tu es prétentieux...

----------


## ERISS

> . D'ailleurs, rien n'empêcherait le gouvernement de mon pays de bannir certains sites, comme le fait la Chine...


 ::huh:: 



> De plus, par le bon sens, même si j'étais en France, ce genre de blagues lourdes je ne les accepterais pas et rien ne me force de les accepter d'ailleurs. D'autant plus qu'elle concernait mon identité. Alors, je crois que ce genre de réaction est légitime qu'importe le lieu.


Bah une blague lourde ça peut être marrant. Mais répétée, ça va on a compris, après ça vire à l'insulte.




> ,ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas compris qu'il s'agisait d'un second degré, je suis juste fatigué des blagues sur le Québec.


A la base c'est pas méchant, c'est pas pour dénigrer, et on n'en fait pas tant que ça.




> Parce que voilà, beaucoup de français ne s'en rendent pas compte, mais réagissent comme si le Québec leur appartenait toujours, que le Québec était un département de la France ou même une colonie.


Bah la france a largué le québec, qui apparemment s'en sent encore humilié. Les français en général s'en foutent du Québec, mais aiment bien ces québecois qui parlent bizarrement français. Je pense même pas que le retour du Québec au sein de l'empire français soit une revendication de Lepen.




> D'ailleurs, on a clairement vue la différence de réactions entre les français ayant déjà vécu au Québec et ceux n'ayant vécu ici... Ils ont compris qu'il s'agissaient d'un terrain glissant qu'on ne peut pas aborder de cette façon, ils savent ce qu'est un "maudit français".


Je n'ai pas vécu là bas, mais je sais que 'maudit français' peut parfois être un terme méchant, même si généralement c'est juste gentiment ironique.
Alors qu'en France, les blagues sur les québécois, même si elles peuvent être lourdes, n'ont jamais d'intention aggressive.




> . Le français qu'on parle au Québec et celui qu'on parle en France sont dans la même situation que le latin du VIe siècle. Le latin a donné naissance à l'Espagnole, l'Italien, le Français, le Roumain, etc, etc... Il y a eu une coupure il y a plus de 200 ans, cette coupu a pu être artificiellement ralenti par les élites cléricales. La religion ayant connu un déclin dans les années 50, avec la montée du nationalisme québécois, puis de l'identité québécoise et de sa façon de parler fait qu'aujourd'hui le Québec a son propre français ou plutôt a une langue qui descend du français, comme le Créole des haïtiens, que nous sommes encore capable de communiquer, mais peut-être plus pour très longtemps. D'ailleurs, si j'écrivais ou je parlais à la québécoise peu de gens me comprendraient sur ce forum.


Ah intéressant ça  ::): 



> . Je ne crois pas que l'utilisation de la comparaison du nazisme est un signe d'échec, sauf s'il y a débordement sur le sujet, ce qui n'a pas été le cas. Puis, ce n'était pas le centre de mon argument ou même faisant parti de mon argumentation, mais un résumé de mon paragraphe.


J'ai même pas lu. tellement ça me semble gros.



> Pour ce qui est de GMB.  le texte est quand même d'une bonne longueur et utilise beaucoup de figure de style pour pratiquement rien côté contenu. , le contenant n'a jamais été, à ma connaissance, plus important que le contenu ou du moins jamais autant que cette fois-ci. En fait, probablement que ça m'a sauté plus au visage parce que j'ai lu l'article qu'il est question, je connais bien la loi, le contexte et ma prédisposition expliquée


Voilà ce que je craignais.

----------


## LSD

> Qu'est-ce que tu es prétentieux...


Tu vois, il n'y a pas que les français qui le sont!  ::P: 

Franchement, je fais un compliment à Fenrhir, si tu te sens insulté, désolé. Honnêtement, je ne trouve pas que la majorité des répliques que j'ai réçu étaient de haut niveau. J'étais sincèrement content que quelqu'un analyse ce que je dis, à la place de me répondre simplement un : "T'es lourd", "T'es un troll", "T'es un québécois chiant, ferme ta gueule" ou, tiens, "'t'es prétentieux"... 

D'ailleurs, je remercie aussi les autres qui ont répondu et analysé mes propos et non seulement répondre une phrase impertinente lancé bêtement. Cependant, je trouve que pour Fenrhir ça méritait une mention, voilà tout.

---------- Post added at 10h12 ---------- Previous post was at 10h09 ----------

ERISS: En effet, ça serait surprenant, mais concrètement, sur le plan des lois internationales rien ne l'empêche. Un gouvernement a théoriquement le droit de tout faire ce qui est dans son pouvoir pour protéger son intégrité territoriale dans le cadre des conventions internationales signées le pays et évidemment, ses lois nationales.

----------


## Altyki

Quelle belle synthèse de la prise de chou.

Mon dernier post sur le sujet parce que cela commence à me gonfler méchamment.




> De plus, par le bon sens, même si j'étais en France, ce genre de blagues lourdes je ne les accepterais pas et rien ne me force de les accepter d'ailleurs. D'autant plus qu'elle concernait mon identité. Alors, je crois que ce genre de réaction est légitime qu'importe le lieu.


Si je prends un exemple volontairement extrême de comparaison, c'est un peu comme si j'allais me plaindre sur un forum américain anti français des propos qui y sont tenus.




> Puis, je l'ai mentionné, ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas compris qu'il s'agisait d'un second degré, je suis juste fatigué des blagues sur le Québec. Ma réaction est plus celle d'une écouerantite aigue des blagues françaises sur le Québec qui se résume à : caribou, tabarnak et Céline Dion. Alors, déjà côté originalité et diversité disons qu'on a fait vite le tour et donc ça devient lourd rapidement.


Tout d'abord, la chose que tu n'as toujours pas compris, c'est que le texte de GMB est un gros foutage de gueule des français. Imagine, regroupe tous les stéréotypes possibles que vous pouvez avoir sur les Français, imagine une personne portant tous ceux-ci, ensuite fait la parler sur un sujet de loi concernant le Quebec, le résultat : la news de GMB. Typiquement, cette news aurait pu très bien pu faire l'objet d'un sketch anti français d'un de vos comiques !
En ce qui concerne les blagues des français sur les Quebecois, il s'agit toujours de l'humour volontairement léger, certes ça peut devenir lourd, personnellement même moi ça me gave assez rapidement. Mais entre ça et "l'humour" complètement haineux anti français de certains americains ou québécois, je préfère largement cet humour lourd !
En plus de tout celà, tu semble oublier une chose : vous faites exactement le même genre d'humour lourdingue sur les Français ! Qui est d'ailleurs très souvent plus proche de la méchanceté gratuite.
Tu ne crois pas que ça me gonfle de voir le Français stéréotypé par exemple en personnge antipathique avec son béret, sa clope au bec, son nez rouge, sa baguette de pain sous le bras conduisant une 2CV/4L/DS ? Ben non, mais je n'en fait pas tout un plat...




> Parce que voilà, beaucoup de français ne s'en rendent pas compte, mais réagissent comme si le Québec leur appartenait toujours, que le Québec était un département de la France ou même une colonie. Que le Québec était, d'une certaine façon, comme l'Alse et la Lorraine, un territoire pris mais qui vous revient de plein droit.  Certains l'ont bien illustré par leurs blagues (qui, dans certains cas devaient être prises au second degré, mais reste qu'il s'agit pour certains français leur vision des choses).


Sur ce point, je pense que tu es complètement à côté de la plaque.
Je ne veux pas prétendre parler au nom du peuple français (Segolene Royale style), mais je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'n autour de moi tenir des propos pouvant faire croire celà. Pour moi, aucun Français ne considèrent le Quebec comme tu le prétends. Ce n'est pas parce que l'on a une partie d'Histoire commune, que l'on parle la "même" langue que l'on fait ce raisonnement. Prends l'exemple de la Belgique par exemple, aucun Français considère la Belgique comme la France, encore moins un territoire qui lui revient de droit. Ce que je viens de dire est une évidence pour Français et Belges, c'est la même chose pour les Français à l'égard du Québec.

La seule chose qui est faussée à mon avis dans la vision d'un Français sur le Québec, c'est la langue. Pour moi, il y a deux catégories :
D'un côté, les Français qui n'ont pas ou pas assez conscience de la différence entre "francais de France" et "français du Québec". 
Et de l'autre côté, il y a les Français qui ont au contraire bien conscience de la différence, à tel point que des gens comme moi utilise presque systématiquement "le québecois" pour désigner le français parlé au Québec.




> D'ailleurs, on peut se demander si le sujet aurait fait la nouvelle sur Canard PC si c'était la Russie qui aurait appliqué une loi semblable. De plus, on peut se demander si les français sur le forum auraient été aussi à l'aise de commenter la nouvelle... Je ne crois pas qu'on aurait pu lire des commentaires du genre "Bah, leur russe est déjà mauvais, ça ne changera rien.", "On ne comprend pas leur russe avec tous les mots anglais qu'ils utilisent", "Ouais, mais les russes parlent déjà beaucoup anglais."...


Ton exemple Russe est très mal choisi, mais je pense que l'on aurait pu avoir ce même genre de news sur un autre Pays ou province "bilingue". Je ne trouve pas d'exemple pertinent, encore moins qui impliquerait le français.

Pour moi, il faut voir cette news comme une moquerie légère sur cette loi qui paraissait stupide de prime abord du fait que la majorité des Français pensent que tous les Québécois sont bilingues et sont plus anglophones que francophones

Si la news tu paraissais biaisée ou incomplète, je pense que personne n'aurait été contre des éclaircissements, mais pas sous cette forme provocatrice et limite haineuse par moment.

Sur ce, j'arrête la discussion là parce que ça me gonfle d'être hors sujet en supportant les provocations de tes premières réponses.

Par contre si tu tiens à continuer une discussion sur la francophonie, le Québec, le bilinguisme ou je ne sais quoi, je ne peux que t'inviter à le faire dans un thread dédié. Cela pourrait même être fort intéressant, à condition peut être de le faire de manière décomplexée et de manière apaisée.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu vois, il n'y a pas que les français qui le sont! 
> 
> Franchement, je fais un compliment à Fenrhir, si tu te sens insulté, désolé.


Hu hu hu mais je ne me sens pas insulté, je t'en prie continue à donner des bons points à ceux qui ont pris la peine "d'analyser tes propos" et les mauvais à ceux qui sont insipides.
Mais je persiste tu es prétentieux, succeptible, puéril et égotiste. 

Tiens, cadeau de normandie.

Manges en pleins et quand t'as constipation sera passée, tu découvriras le plaisir de te torcher le cul et de ressembler à tes 7 milliards de frères.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tiens, cadeau de normandie.


*Avis* 

Interdiction formelle d'entrainer cette minorité ethnico-professionnelle dans un conflit sans en avoir fait la demande préalable auprès de la population concernée.

Sincèrement vôtre,_ Les producteurs de pommes Normandes._

 ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@LSD: comme le dit Altyki, on pourrait aller gueuler sur un forum USA d'arrêter d'insuilter et de sortir les mêmes vannes anti-français. Mais on ne le fait pas.
Ce n'est pas comme si les "sales" vannes sur les Quebecois fleurissaient à tout bout de champs sur ce forum. Sur les Belges, Les Bretons ou les salopards de Parisiens qui pourrissent nos régions pendant les vacances ( ::ninja:: ), ça oui ça fuse.
Apprends à prendre un peu de distance avant de réagir au quart de tour. Sinon t'as pas fini de t'offusquer dans la vie.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

A LSD

Que tu ne saisisses pas l'humour de ce texte, je crois que tout le monde en est sincèrement désolé, toutefois il me semble que l'auteur comme ceux qui ont apprécié son article ont bien compris que la moquerie s'adressait d'avantage aux Français et à leur travers, qu'aux québécois qui ne sont que le levier innocent servant à la satire.  

Tu restes évidemment libre d'apprécier ou non le texte, c'est ton droit, mais tu ne peux pas transformer la nature du texte (lecture au premier degré) et t'en servir pour faire un procès aux autres.

Le jour où tu trouveras un pamphlet contre le Québec de la plume même d'un nostalgique des colonies et dont il ne fait aucun doutes que la lecture n'entre pas dans le cadre de l'humour. Alors, à ce moment là, oui je serais sincèrement de tout coeur avec toi pour combattre cette opinion.

Mais là, sincèrement, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas. Evidemment rien est impossible, mais même si le but de l'auteur était glorifier la France colonialiste, alors son texte serait un échec complet puisque la grande majorité a pris ça pour de l'auto-dérision (à raison très certainement).

Donc dans les deux cas, ça ne peut pas être pris au sérieux.

---------- Post added at 18h11 ---------- Previous post was at 18h09 ----------




> @LSD: comme le dit Altyki, on pourrait aller gueuler sur un forum USA d'arrêter d'insuilter et de sortir les mêmes vannes anti-français. Mais on ne le fait pas.


Oh je suis sur que certains ne se privent pas.

C'est ça qui est bien, l'incompréhension n'a pas de patrie.  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

> *Avis* 
> 
> Interdiction formelle d'entrainer cette minorité ethnico-professionnelle dans un conflit sans en avoir fait la demande préalable auprès de la population concernée.
> 
> Sincèrement vôtre,_ Les producteurs de pommes Normandes._


De toute façon, le cidre breton est meilleur  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> De toute façon, le Breton est meilleur


Fixayed :6points:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> De toute façon, le cidre breton est meilleur


Quand on a inventé un truc comme le chouchenn, on a la courtoisie de pas la ramener en matière de boissons  ::):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Genre, les Normands n'ont jamais fait d'hydromel...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Quand on a inventé un truc comme le chouchenn


Il y a erreur, on parlait des Bretons, là. Pas de types du néolithique.



(bon, ok, le chouchenn, c'est pas exactement de l'hydromel.)


Et puis, grands dieux, une boisson qui contenait du venin d'abeille, ça avait son côté classe "hardc0re_certified" ...

----------

